# Polarización de transistores



## knightshura (Jun 6, 2006)

hola amigos!!!!!

Bueno amigos mi problema es el siguiente, debo responder tres preguntas cruciales:

1. Para que sirve colocarle una resistencia de emisor a un transistor que esta polarizado con una resistencia de base y una de colector.

2. Como se ve la resistencia del emisor desde la base.

3. si se coloca un condensador de 100microF en paralelo en que afecta al circuito, que ventaja o desventaja tiene.

Que pena molestarlos con preguntas de colegio, pero la verdad estoy cansado de buscar por toda la red acerca de ello y esta como dificil que me lo expliquen. por favor solicito la ayuda de ustedes. por cierto el montaje es simple, solo pido respuestas en general, no hay ni una configuracion en expecífico ni nada.

por favor ayudenme. muchas gracias de antemano.

bye


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 6, 2006)

Una resistencia en el emisor da más estabilidad e inmunidad a variaciones en la beta o hfe, eso es por que la producción de los transistores no siempre es igual aún en un mismo lote o fabricados el mismo día, desde la base, la resistencia de emisor forma parte de la malla de entrada por lo que habrá que considerarla en el momento de analizar la malla usando la primera Ley de Kirchoff, un capacitor en paralelo con la resistencia de emisor se comporta como un circuito abierto cuando se analiza en CD, es decir en CD, se puede "borrar" o ignorar el capacitor gracias a que Xc= 1/2*pi*f, para CD f=0 por lo que Xc=1/2*pi*0 = infinito, es una resistencia infinita, es decir un circuito abierto que no tiene efecto sobre la resistencia, pero para alterna se considera un corto circuito por la misma razón, por la frecuencia, de forma que el emisor es llevado directamente a tierra y nos forma la famosa configuración de emisor común.


----------



## knightshura (Jun 6, 2006)

viejo muchas gracias, me salvó la vida!!!!!!!!!!!!

muchas gracias roberto moreno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bgarmol (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola amigos, estoy estudiando electronica y tengo dudas con la polarización de los transistores. Cuando el transistor es PNP soy por echo que la pila le entrega el positivo al emisor y el negativo a la base y al colector. Con el transistor NPN, la pila entrega el negativo al emisor y el positivo a la base y al colector. 

Pero en algunos esquemas no los veo así, veo que el transistor es PNP, la pila entrega el negativo al emisor y el positivo a los otros terminales. Y en el caso de ser NPN, la pila entrega el positivo al emisor y el negativo a los otros terminales.

¿Me lo puede aclarar alguien? Por que he indagado en varios sitios pero no me doy solución a este tema.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 28, 2006)

Holas.bgarmol.Creo que estas viendo mal los esquemas si pudiieras posteaor o inicar en que web los viste te podriasmos ayudar mejor...

Por lo pronto qye digo que si polarizas un PNP como un NPN este no te correra ni porsiacaso.... loque pasa Y esto influye a errores.... el emisor de un PNP va a masa y el colecor va ala bateria...pero unaaliemntacion negativa.......lo mismo puede pasar para un NPN...ç

Esto es cierto ya que al masa es solo referencial y su potencial es cero volts..pero en frente de un potencial negativo este potencial de cero volts pasa a ser un potencial positivo(siempre algo referencial ya que manteine sus cero volts respecto a tierra.............)

BYE!


----------



## Apollo (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Lo que dice VichoT, es muy cierto, la forma de conectar los transistores cambia mucho si se utiliza una fuente negativa de voltaje.

Posiblemente por eso te confunden algunos diagramas.
Dejo un documento con un poco de información acerca de la polarización de transistores eon fuentes positivas y negativas.

Espero que te sea útil la información.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## bgarmol (Oct 31, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, ahora no me queda duda con la explicación.

Si que veo ahora claro que algún esquema que he mirado no estaba bien.

Lo dicho, que muchas gracias y seguiré preguntando dudas que me vayan surgiendo, sobre todo viendo que hay gente competente como vosotros.


----------



## sota_de_bastos (Oct 16, 2007)

hola de nuevo, al grano: dos cuestiones:

la intensidad de saturación: ¿es una constante de cada trt o varía en función de Vce o Ib o algún otro parámetro?

y la segunda es lo mismo pero con respecto a la tensión Vce en saturación, es decir es una constante del trt o depende del punto de funcionamiento o de algún otro parámetro.

había visto en alguna ocasión un hilo en el que se explicaba cómo polarizar los trt's pero ahora no lo he encontrado.

un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2007)

los trt son bjt supongo, es que no ando muy ducho con esto de las siglas.

No es que sea una cte. sino es un valor normal que suelen tomar los transistores, es como los 0.6V en realidad suele estar entre 0.6-0.65-0.7V

Un transistor esta saturado cuando la tension Vce es aprox. 0.2V, con esto se indica que valores mas bajos son dificiles de conseguir.

La Vce depende de la corriente de base y de colector, si miras las graficas puedes ver la corriente necesaria para llegar a 0.2V momento en que se considera el transistor satura.


Aunque hay muchos transistores en el mercado, en la practica hay muchos equivalentes o repetidos por eso veras que muchos circuitos utilixan siempre los mismos transistores.

Aunque repetidos cada transistor tiene una aplicacion especifica por ejemplo;

De poteencia >20W  (elevada corriente pero Beta pequeña)
Mediana potencia >20W (beta mayor ideal para gobernar los de potencia)
De señal<200mW (amplificación de señal pero no de potencia, beta grande)
De RF (baja capacidad y alta velocidad)
Conmutacion (se activas y se bloquean rapidamente, pero no son muy lineales)

Un saludo compañero


----------



## sota_de_bastos (Oct 16, 2007)

gracias


----------



## renzo1589 (Ene 5, 2008)

bueno aun soy nuevo en esto quiero hacer una fuente de poder  de 0a30v  - 3amp  pero o se como polarizar la chapa o sea el transistor  no se como identificar sus terminales alguien podria ayudarme ops:


----------



## pepechip (Ene 5, 2008)

hola.

Es bien facil solo con poner en el google la palabra 2N3055 y aparece esto

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/2/N/3/0/2N3055.shtml

De todas formas te dire que el colector es la parte metalica en todos los transistores.
Los transistores NPN que son los que tienen en el dibujo la flecha apuntando hacia afuera, la base la puedes identificar con el polimetro. Colocas el polimetro en la escala mas pequeña de medir ohm, o bien si es digital en la escala de medir diodos, y poniendo el terminal positivo en la base te devera de marcar continuidad cuando el negativo lo pongas en el colector y en el emisor.
Por norma general todos los polimetros digitales el positivo del polimetro es la sonda roja, pero hay muchos polimetros analogicos que el positivo es la sonda negra, asi que lo mejor es que verifiques el tuyo.

Aca en el foro tienes el diagrama de como comprobar los transistores con el polimetro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/probar-transistores-darlington-8870/


----------



## renzo1589 (Ene 5, 2008)

oe men muchas gracias  ya entendi


----------



## pepechip (Mar 11, 2008)

hola
quisiera hacer un pequeño test de como andais de conocimientos de transistores.

suponiendo el circuito de la figura, el cual se alimenta a 12V, podemos obtener 4 posibles combinaciones  de estados logicos del valor mostrado por el voltimetro A y B.

1º  A=0     y   B=0
2º  A=0     y   B=1
3º  A=1     y   B=0
4º  A=1     y   B=1

Porfavor os pido que *no hagais ningun tipo de comentario*, solamente deveis de poner un numero del 1º al 4º

Gracias por vuestra colaboracion


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2008)

2º


----------



## Vick (Mar 12, 2008)

1º A=0 y B=0


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2008)

En vista de la poca participacion voy a aclarar algunos conceptos.

Yo personalmente siempre he pensado igual que Anthony123, pero a consecuencia del estudio para desarrollar un comprovador de transistores, me he dado cuenta que incluso polarizando la union colector-emisor inversamente, este entra en conduccion al polarizar su base. 
He procedido a medir la beta de algunos transistores polarizados inversamente, resustando que un transistor con Beta 300, al polarizarlo inversamente la Beta es de 10. Por lo que en el circuito de la figura los 2 transistores estaran en saturacion.

Realice esta pequeña placa a la que aplico tension alterna a 12v, y visualizo la conduccion de un transistor mediante 2 led. Con este montaje procedo rapidamente a polarizar cualquier transistor de todas sus posibles combinaciones.


----------



## xengu (Mar 13, 2008)

la 2, sin ninguna duda


----------



## mabauti (Mar 13, 2008)

Me brinque todos los mensajes anteriores.

A = 0 , B = 1

por pura curiosidad lo hare en circuit maker. resultados en el siguiente post


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2008)

En tu simulador se puede ver que el transistor B, esta en conduccion polarizado inversamente, aunque en este caso no alcance la saturacion.

Yo personalmente desconocia este detalle de que los transistores conducian en polarizacion inversa, y queria ver si el resto de los miembros conocian este fenomeno.

saludos


----------



## Vick (Mar 13, 2008)

Si inviertes el colector y el emisor el transistor sigue coportandose de la misma forma, recordemos que tenemos dos regiones N (en este caso con un NPN) así que teoricamente es lo mismo la configuración A y la B. la diferencia esta en el nivel de dopado de las regiones, el emisor se dopa mucho para facilitar la polarización y el colector se dopa poco para hacer que el voltaje de ruptura sea alto, así que si los inviertes lo único que tendrás es un beta mucho más bajo, tal como ya lo habías descubierto.

En el caso que pusiste la resistencia de base es un poco alta cambiala a 1K y entonces el transistor se compartará de forma más parecia en las dos configuraciones, es decir se saturarán los dos, ya que la segunda configuración necesita una corriente un poco mas alta para saturarse.

Esto ya lo había descubierto hace tiempo armando un circuito (ya ni recuerdo que era) por error coloque un transistor con el colector y el emisor invertidos, y el circuito funcionaba, pero un poco diferente de lo que debería, después de mucho analizarlo descubrí el error. Además siempre me había preguntado ¿si tenemos dos regiones iguales, por qué una se llama colector y la otra emisor?.

De ahí que cuando vi tu pregunta no dude en poner la primera opción.

En cuanto a los simuladores, no confíen mucho en ellos, si les dan cosas extrañas, tendrán cosas extrañas a la salida, yo simulé el circuito en proteus y la segunda configuración me da 8V, lo cual implica que el transistor no se esta saturando, pero si lo armas en la realidad la cosa cambia. 

Moraleja: No confien demasiado en los simuladores.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

Si se aplica la famosa teoria (claro, eso implica usar cálculos y nadie los hace) se observa que el comportamiento de un simulador es identico a la vida real.
Cualdo algo falla es por un error en los cálculos o en el montaje. Mis referencias en analógica se refieren a Pspice y proteus. Siempre se ha comportado como como la teoría.

Toi en lo demás totalmente deacuerdo con la buena explicación que da Vick.

La ganancia es menor. Se puede calcular ambas betas con la formulita esa de:
Beta= Varicación Ic / Variación Ib

Como bien han dicho: No dejan de ser dos diodos.
Pepechip he aprovechado para enviarte un tutorial con el Pspice del transistor y como gana en estabilidad.


----------



## JoselitoGaussiano (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola, es el primer post que escribo, enhorabuena por el foro.
He estado buscando en el foro pero no he visto la misma duda, es la siguiente:
¿Por qué la tensión de Vb es 3,78 V y no 6,94 V que es como he calculado el divisor de tensión?
He intentado hacerlo de muchos modos, teniendo en cuenta la resistencia interna del transistor re y Re, con VBE(on) con distintos valores, analizando el transistor de muchas formas pero ya no se me ocurre nada más, el transistor, más o menos está polarizado, pero ese parámetro se me escapa, y no sé por qué sucede, creo que la duda es muy simple, pero se me escapa, si alguien me pudiera echar un cable.


Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2009)

El 'problema' es que usaste resistencias muy grandes para el divisor de tension.
Si reemplazas divisor por su circuito Thevenin equivalente, te queda una fuente de 6.94V en serie con una R de ~1Meg.
Fijate que esos casi 3V de diferencia se corresponde con una corriente de base de 3uA (mas o menos en el orden que cabia esperar).

Usa Rs de 16k y 22k  y te va a dar mas cercano a lo ideal. Porque caida por la corriente de base vas a tener siempre.


----------



## JoselitoGaussiano (Abr 10, 2009)

muchas gracias!, funciona, pero la caida en la base ¿por qué y cómo se produce? y ¿se puede calcular, o eso es empírico?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2009)

JoselitoGaussiano dijo:
			
		

> funciona, pero la caida en la base ¿por qué y cómo se produce?


? ? Porque es un transistor bipolar. Si queres corriente en el colector tenes que darle de comer a la base.

La famosa Beta del transistor es la relacion entre la corriente de colector y la corriente de base (Beta = Ic/Ib  : Ganancia)
En transistores de señal es del orden de ~300 . En uno de potencia puede ser ~40. Pero esos son valores comunes, porque obviamente tenes transistores de mas y menos ganancia.



> y ¿se puede calcular, o eso es empírico?


No es que no se pueda calcular --> no tiene sentido calcularla.
Por que?  Porque un transistor *no es un amplificador ideal con ganancia fija*.  La relacion Ic/Ib varia de un transistor a otro, varia con la temperatura, varia con la polarizacion, etc, etc, etc.
Por eso lo que se especifica en los transistores es el valor tipico y max-min para determinada polarizacion y temperatura.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

JoselitoGaussiano dijo:
			
		

> Hola, es el primer post que escribo, enhorabuena por el foro, continuar diciendo, que siento haber puesto el post en esta sección, creía que estaba en la de principiantes, no sé como borrar el post o trasladarlo.
> He estado buscando en el foro pero no he visto la misma duda, es la siguiente:
> ¿Por qué la tensión de Vb es 3,78 V y no 6,94 V que es como he calculado el divisor de tensión?
> He intentado hacerlo de muchos modos, teniendo en cuenta la resistencia interna del transistor re y Re, con VBE(on) con distintos valores, analizando el transistor de muchas formas pero ya no se me ocurre nada más, el transistor, más o menos está polarizado, pero ese parámetro se me escapa, y no sé por qué sucede, creo que la duda es muy simple, pero se me escapa, si alguien me pudiera echar un cable.
> ...



No me parece que el problema sea que son grandes las R1 y R2, porque si se calcula bien la proporción de resitencias de polarización, debe funcionar bien con esos valores, ya que la corriente de base debido al paralelo de R1 con R2 resulta del orden de algunos microAmperes y el transistor se puede activar bien así.

Y más bien creo que ese valor de Vb está resultando porque el transistor se está saturando. Creo que R2 debería ser menor que R1.

-----------------------------------------
Pero, regresando a tu duda: *El voltaje Vb no tiene que ser exactamente lo que da el divisor de voltaje*. Sino que va a variar de acuerdo a la corriente de base en el transistor. 
Lo que te dice de cuánto será el voltaje Vb, va a ser el voltaje que obtengas en la resistencia de emisor Re mas 0.6 de la unión de base a emisor.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2009)

La importancia del equivalente Thevenin o Norton es fundamentalmente conceptual, va mas alla de ser una herramienta para resolver circuitos. 
Ese concepto es que cualquier bloque al que accedas por dos puntos , mientras el comportamiento en la zona de interes sea lineal, lo podes reemplazar por su equivalente T o N . 
Esa simplificacion te permite 'imaginarte' mucho mas facilmente la respuesta del conjunto, con apenas una estimacion 'a ojo' del Vth y Rth.
Eso vale tanto para continua y alterna como para elementos que no son circuitos, como un baño electrolitico.


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Abr 12, 2009)

Quiero aportar tambien algo en este foro, para el divisor de tension:
El calculo de una de la resistencia conectada a masa se hace usando:
R= (0,7+ V emisor/10. Ib)
El calculo de la resistencia conectada a la fuente es dada por: R=Vcc-(0,7+V emisor)/11.Ib
 Normalmente V emisor es 10% de Vcc
Y la resistencia del colector se hace por la recta de carga
Saludo!


----------



## fedevr (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola voy a un colegio tecnico y recien ahora estamos viendo transistores... pero tengo una duda sobre su polarizacion:

En un T.P me hicieron la pregunta: ¿que significa polarizar un transistor?

y todo lo que encontre por google y demas no lo entendi... no estoy hablando de algun circuito puntual, solo que me den ejemplos de las distintas formas en la cual se puede polarizar un transistor... (sin irse demasiado del tema)

disculpenme si la pregunta es muy tonta, pero yo recien estoy empezando... 

saludos y gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jun 23, 2009)

sin ir por las ramas?
Polarizar es llevar a un nivel determinado. Un transistor usado como interruptor no se debe dejar al aire cuando no esta activo ya que un ruido lo puede accionar. 
Si lo polarizas al nivel contrario el ruido ha de ser mas grande. Cuando se trata de amplificar la cosa se complica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2009)

Hay toda una teoria sobre eso, un transistor puede verse como 2 diodos apuntando ambos hacia el centro (base) o ambos hacia afuera.

la onda es que no es facil de explicar la polarización de transistores.

lo puedes ver sabiendo que hay una relación establecida entre colector y emisor, y que dependiendo de la tensión aplicada en la base, la corriente fluye en un sentido.

todo ese tema de pasivos y discretos no es facil.

podrás encontrar gran ayuda en tutoriales tales como: "Electrónica Fácil de "Saber Electronica editorial Quark"", etc.

saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 23, 2009)

polarizar un transistor es aplicarle los voltajes adecuados para llevarlo a la zona de trabajo que se quiere. Hay 3 zonas de trabajo : lineal, saturacion y corte.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 23, 2009)

fedevr dijo:
			
		

> Hola voy a un colegio tecnico y recien ahora estamos viendo transistores... pero tengo una duda sobre su polarizacion:
> 
> En un T.P me hicieron la pregunta: ¿que significa polarizar un transistor?
> 
> ...



Tambien existen varias formas de polarizar un transisitor!

yo tambien voy a un cole de electronica. Esta la polarizacion de base, polarizacion por realimentacion del colector y varias mas que ahora no recuerdo, si quieres te escaneo y paso los apuntes que tengo.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 23, 2009)

Polarizar un transistor, es situar la señal de entrada en la zona adecuada, según la función que esté realizando el transistor. Si está simplemente amplificando, la misión de la polarización es hacerlo trabajar en su zona lineal.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 23, 2009)

mas que situar la señal seria, obtener los valores de Icq y Vceq  para ubicar el punto Q en el centro de la recta de carga.


----------



## nietzche (Jun 24, 2009)

Pasando a otra duda  a ver si alguien sigue viendo este mensaje: es que ustedes bien saben que para sacar la re, (resistencia de emisor) en , modelo de alterna la formula es: 25mV/Ic, pero la pregunta es de odnde salen esos 25 o 26 mV, en ningun libro lo he encontrado, ni boylestad, ni savant, ni malvino, todos manejan ese valor.  aver si alguien me puede contestar esto


----------



## pedro pablo peñ (Jun 24, 2009)

La Enciclopedia de Electronica Moderna de J.M.ANGULO, tomo 3, 5ta edición, trae informaciónes interesantes sobre polarización de Transistores bipolares, que se puede leer y aplicar.
Saludos


----------



## fedevr (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias por ayudarme  

otra cosa mas, cuando se habla de configuraciones basicas (emisor comun, colector comun, etc) son formas de polarizar un transistor?


----------



## zaiz (Jun 24, 2009)

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> Pasando a otra duda  a ver si alguien sigue viendo este mensaje: es que ustedes bien saben que para sacar la re, (resistencia de emisor) en , modelo de alterna la formula es: 25mV/Ic, pero la pregunta es de odnde salen esos 25 o 26 mV, en ningun libro lo he encontrado, ni boylestad, ni savant, ni malvino, todos manejan ese valor.  aver si alguien me puede contestar esto



Se debe a la resistencia dinámica de la unión.

Y es el valor de *kt/q* en la ecuación del diodo a 300 grados Kelvin (temperatura ambiente).


----------



## saynomore_7 (Jun 24, 2009)

La polarizacion de un transistor se hace para hacerlo tabajar en una zona deseada, como bien explica "mabauti" hay tres zonas.
Una vez que polarizaste tu transistor,  este esta listo para funcionar, es decir, te asegusraste que la tension entre base y emiso sea de 0.7Volts (aprox) y la tension entre emior y colecto no baje de 0.2 Volts. en esas condiciones tendrias al transistor polarizado.
Ahora viene la parte de señal. Segun donde entres y salgas con tu señal, sera la configuarcion que uses. Si entras con una señal por la base y sales por el colecor, esta configuracion se llama emisor comun, ya que las variaciones de tension debido a la señal, se ven en la base y en el colector, mientras que el emisor permanece fijo a una tension. Si entras por el emisor y sales por el colecor el nombre sera base comun y si entras por la base y sales por el emisor, se llama colector comun.
Que te quede claro que la polarizacion de un transistor se realiza en lo que seria un estado estacionario de corrientes y tensiones, es decir, no hay señales aplicadas al circuto, solo una fuente, el transistor y resistencias para lograr las tensiones de polarizacion adecuadas. Mientras que el analisis de amplificadorfiacion de señales de hace con un modelo de pequeña señal del transistor.
Si estoy equivocado pido que me corrijan asi evitamos confuciones.
Saludos!


----------



## nietzche (Jun 25, 2009)

oh, muchas gracias zaiz, ya sabia que tenia que leer un poco de fisica de semiconductores


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 11, 2009)

saynomore_7 dijo:
			
		

> La polarizacion de un transistor se hace para hacerlo tabajar en una zona deseada, como bien explica "mabauti" hay tres zonas.
> Una vez que polarizaste tu transistor,  este esta listo para funcionar, es decir, te asegusraste que la tension entre base y emiso sea de 0.7Volts (aprox) y la tension entre emior y colecto no baje de 0.2 Volts. en esas condiciones tendrias al transistor polarizado.
> Ahora viene la parte de señal. Segun donde entres y salgas con tu señal, sera la configuarcion que uses. Si entras con una señal por la base y sales por el colecor, esta configuracion se llama emisor comun, ya que las variaciones de tension debido a la señal, se ven en la base y en el colector, mientras que el emisor permanece fijo a una tension. Si entras por el emisor y sales por el colecor el nombre sera base comun y si entras por la base y sales por el emisor, se llama colector comun.
> Que te quede claro que la polarizacion de un transistor se realiza en lo que seria un estado estacionario de corrientes y tensiones, es decir, no hay señales aplicadas al circuto, solo una fuente, el transistor y resistencias para lograr las tensiones de polarizacion adecuadas. Mientras que el analisis de amplificadorfiacion de señales de hace con un modelo de pequeña señal del transistor.
> ...



eso de los voltajes de 0.7 y 0.2 depende del transistor verdad? o es siempre asi?


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 11, 2009)

Siempre es asi.


----------



## alebuss (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola estimados colegas, mi pregunta es sensilla pero pengo una duda. 

Si en un circuito de Polarizacion Directa de un Transistor NPN la resistencia de colector se abre, ¿que es lo que le podria sucederle a la tension alterna de salida?

Gracias y espero novedades

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2009)

alebuss dijo:
			
		

> ...Si en un circuito de Polarizacion Directa de un Transistor NPN la resistencia de colector se abre, ¿que es lo que le podria sucederle a la tension alterna de salida?


Desaparece.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

si tienes un buen programa simulador podrías comprobarlo.


----------



## El_gocho (Ago 6, 2009)

Salu2!

Si esto ocurre la tension en la salida no desaparece del todo. Recuerda que en el transistor una unión tipo N esta en el colector, la otra en el emisor y la union P en la base. Si se abre la resistencia Rc, cada union P-N forman un diodo cuya tensión umbral esta cercana a 0.65V. Cuando la tensión en la base supera esta tensión umbral ambos diodos se polarizan de forma directa. La tension en la salida será igual a la del emisor, osea, aprox. 0.65V menos que en la base. Claro siempre y cuando la conexión a traves del condensador se mantenga. Cuando la señal AC es cero la señal en el colector es practicamente cero y en la base es 0.7V. Si laseñal AC es ligeramente mayor que cero se polariza la union P-N del colector, recordemos que la señal en la base del transistor es una sinusoidal con un nivel DC de aprox. 0.65V (la tension de la unión base-emisor).

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## rednaxela (Ago 8, 2009)

El_gocho dijo:
			
		

> Salu2!
> 
> Si esto ocurre la tension en la salida no desaparece del todo. Recuerda que en el transistor una unión tipo N esta en el colector, la otra en el emisor y la union P en la base. Si se abre la resistencia Rc, cada union P-N forman un diodo cuya tensión umbral esta cercana a 0.65V. Cuando la tensión en la base supera esta tensión umbral ambos diodos se polarizan de forma directa. La tension en la salida será igual a la del emisor, osea, aprox. 0.65V menos que en la base. Claro siempre y cuando la conexión a traves del condensador se mantenga. Cuando la señal AC es cero la señal en el colector es practicamente cero y en la base es 0.7V. Si laseñal AC es ligeramente mayor que cero se polariza la union P-N del colector, recordemos que la señal en la base del transistor es una sinusoidal con un nivel DC de aprox. 0.65V (la tension de la unión base-emisor).
> 
> Espero que te sirva.



Has probado esto en la vida real? yo tenía entendido que el transistor debe estar polarizado en DC para que la señal AC "fluya" ahora tengo en duda mis conocimientos jaja.

Por otro lado si dices "Recuerda que en el transistor una unión tipo N esta en el colector" si se desconecta Vcc quién alimenta esta unión? yo pienso que la señal de base solo polariza la union PN (base-emisor y sin importar el nivel DC de la señal AC ya que la polarización es divisor de voltaje) la unión PN(base-colector) no se polariza, porque no esta Vcc alimentando la unión N.

espero tu respuesta


----------



## El_gocho (Ago 10, 2009)

Saludos!

No lo he probado en protoboard, aunque hice una simulacion y parece que asi funciona. Ahorita no tengo osciloscopio para verificar si es cierto. Si tienes como hacerlo seria bueno, y  me avisas.


----------



## pablo_4 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola a todos!

tengo que hacer una aclaracion nada mas, el circuito que nos muestra "alebuss" se llama "polarizacion con  divisor de tension"y no "Polarizacion Directa".


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola.
Yo lo conozco como autopolarización de emisor común.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablo_4 (Sep 1, 2009)

hola

Este circuito posee una alta estabilidad ya que si varia su beta o la temperatura sube o baja el circuito se estabiliza.
  si la Temperatura sube la Ico(corriente de saturacion)sube ,por lo que la Ic(I de colector)y la Ib(I de base) tambien sube y por lo tanto la Ie(I de emisor) tambien sube, esto esta dado por Ie=Ic+Ib.Este pequeño aumento de Ie provoca que la caida de V en la Re sea suba ,haciendo mas + al E ,pero como la V entre la B y la masa se mantiene constante,debera vajar esta caida, y el circuito se estabiliza.

no se si me explique bien, pero cualquier cosa avisame.


----------



## marty (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola. Hago una pregunta: ¿Por qué se recomienda la polarización con divisor de tensión (Vcc y 2 Resistencias) y no tanto la polarización de base (con una sola Resistencia en la base, además de Vbb)? Cuales serían las diferencias; es mejor? Gracias


----------



## rednaxela (Sep 9, 2009)

La que es por divisor de voltaje llamada también universal, sirve para hacer la configuración base común, colector común, emisor común (respecto a la entrada de señales AC)por eso es universal y mejor tiene buena estabilidad ante los cambios de Beta y Temperatura como ya habían nombrado antes.​ 
A cual configuración y polarización te refieres:


			
				marty dijo:
			
		

> no tanto la polarización de base (con una sola Resistencia en la base, además de Vbb)?


----------



## marty (Sep 10, 2009)

Gracias. Me refiero la de emisor común, con la Resistencia en el Emisor y con Divisor de tensión en la base. Sabía de las ventajas antes los cambios de temperatura y la independencia de beta, pero todavía no me queda claro por qué es mejor. Hay otras razones?. El cricuito de la izquierda (adjunto) cumpliría las mismas funciones que el de la derecha? Voy a seguir probando... Gracias


----------



## luu.-bass (Oct 13, 2009)

Resullta que estoy armando un interruptor crepuscular, al medir las caidas de tensión sobre el transistor BC337 cuando comienza a circular corriente sobre ñel, puedo observar las siguientes mediciones:

Vbe: 0,66V
Vbc: 0,35
Vec:0,31v

No se supone que tendría que ser Vec la tensión más grande? Si Vec= Vbe + Vbc ... 

Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola.
Esa ecuación se cumple cuando el transistor está trabajando en la zona lineal.
Cuando está trabajando en la zona no lineal por ejemplo cuando está en corte o saturación esa ecuación no es valida. Los valores que muestra indican que el transistor está saturado (probablemente está excitando un relay).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dextor (Oct 15, 2009)

como dice elaficionado lo más probable es que no está trabajando en la zona lineal, debes fijarte en el valor de la corriente, que no debe ser  muy alta, una variación muy grande satura rápidamente el transistor.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 15, 2009)

> Cuando está trabajando en la zona no lineal por ejemplo cuando está en corte o saturación esa ecuación no es valida


Perdonar que me meta de nuevo como en muchas ocasiones, pero, ¿que significa que el transistor en la zona no lineal?¿Y cuando esta en corte o saturacion?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez aquí puedes ver lo que quieres saber: http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema6/Paginas/Pagina8.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 15, 2009)

Muy linda página Elaficionado.
(Comentario que poco tiene que ver, pero no quería dejar de agradecer el link).


Saludos


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2009)

Cómo me doy cuenta cuando un transistor bipolar se encuentra en modo saturación o en modo normal dentro de un circuito??


----------



## camilo9793 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mira si tienes un transistor Bipolar, por ejemplo un BJT.. se puede utilizar basicamente en tres distintas formas: corte, zona activa y saturación, de la forma q lo utilices depende de tus necesidades... por ejeplo corte y saturación es para conmutar solamente, mientras q en zona activa puedes asignar a la salida del transistor una corriente fija, dependiando la carga claro...

Para saber si el bjt esta en saturado debes medir el Vce y este debe ser cero, puesto q en este estado el genera un corto entre el colector y el emisor.. también notaras q la corriente de colectctor sera la máxima q le puedes sacar dependiendo del Vcc y de la Re si la tienes... en cuanto a zona activa, debes trabajar sabiendo la corriente q necesitarás en el colector y el hfe del transitor q lo encotraras en el data sheet o lo mides con un multímetro y deacuerdo aeso calculas Ib,Rb,Re,Vce y asi .. dependiendo de la polariación q utilices.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 19, 2009)

En saturacion la tension de colector a emisor no es totalmente 0, es unos pocos milivoltios o voltios dependiendo del transistor, de la tension de alimentacion y la corriente de carga.

En corte, la tension colector-emisor es aproximadamente Vcc.

Saludos.


----------



## mts204 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola amigos!, necesito de su ayuda, tengo este circuito y necesito calcular el punto de polarizacion, Vce y Ic del transistor Q2

Ver el archivo adjunto 29455

Puedo considerar que la corriente por la R2 es igual a Ic2? Considerando que la corriente de base del transistor Q1 es despreciable, al igual que la corriente de base de Q2. 

En el caso de despreciar la Ib1 y Ib2, obtengo para Q2, Vce=912mV y Ic=3.08mA



Por favor me tiran una mano?.. necesito despejar esta duda. Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

No quisiera dejarte con la duda, pero en verdad a mi tambien me ha puesto a pensar ese circuito, ya que q2 controla la corriente de polarizacion de q1 y las mallas se me hicieron bolas jajaja...

Yo tambien tengo interes de ver la solucion de este problema.


----------



## mts204 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola antiworldx gracias por el interes. a ver si encontramos la solucion!.

Estuve analizando y creo que seria correcto despreciar las corrientes de base, con respecto a la corriente por la R2, pero no estoy para nada seguro.

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2010)

mts204 dijo:
			
		

> Puedo considerar que la corriente por la R2 es igual a Ic2?
> Considerando que la corriente de base del transistor Q1 es despreciable, al igual que la corriente de base de Q2.


La corriente de base es el 1% de la de colector (Beta=100), en este caso de esta derivando un 2% de la corriente que entra por R2.  --> A los fines practicos, es valido despreciarla.



> En el caso de despreciar la Ib1 y Ib2, obtengo para Q2, Vce=912mV y Ic=3.08mA


El valor teorico con esta condicion es:

Vce = (Vcc/R2 + Beta*Vbe/R3)/(1/R2 + Beta/R3) = 908.1 mV
Ic = (Vcc-Vce)/R2 = 3.081 mA

 La diferencia con tus 912mV puede ser por el redondeo 



> Y para el caso de incluir el valor de las Ib en las mallas, obtengo Vce=0.6V y Ic=0


Esto es lo que se llama un resultado aberrante.  Es algo que te lastima los ojos --> Si tenes Vce = 0.6 como vas a tener *0* en Ic !    Adonde van a parar los (12-0.6)/3.6 mA que entran por R2 ! :enfadado:


Y respecto a usar mallas *(esta es una queja hacia el profesor)*, estoy repodrido ver ejercicios donde solo se les ha enseñado a resolverlos por Kirchhoff o mallas dejando de lado al metodo de nudos. 
Metodo que en general presenta menos "riesgo de error" en la escritura del sistema y tiene una ecuacion menos.

En este caso, aplicando nudos (si se lo sabe aplicar  ) *el sistema es una sola linea ,* despues viene el reemplazo de la Ic = beta*Ib

Vc (1/R1+1/R2+1/R3) + Ic = Vcc/R2 + Vbe/R1 + Vbe/R3

Como Ic = beta*(Vc-Vbe)/R3

Resulta Vc (1/R1+1/R2+1/R3) + beta*(Vc-Vbe)/R3 = Vcc/R2 + Vbe/R1 + Vbe/R3

--> Vc = (Vcc/R2 + Vbe*(1/R1+(1+Beta)/R3))/(1/R1+1/R2+(1+Beta)/R3)

Que como era de esperar, da practicamente lo mismo que antes.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

Absolutamente no, el detalle es encontrar la corriente de la base, puesto que de ello depende el punto q de polarizacion. En lo personal los calculos de transistores de union me desesperan por eso, porque fluye corriente por la base y esta es la que determina la corriente del colector.

Te voy a dar unos tips, espero que puedas con esto completar el calculo.
Al nodo donde esta R1,r2 y r3 le voy a llamar el nodo A.

corriente en R1
Ir1 = (A - 0.7)/R1
Corriente en R3 (es la que interesa conocer )
Ir3 = (A - 0.7) / R3
Corriente en R2
Ir2 = (Vcc - A)/R2
Corriente en colector
Ic = B*Ib
donde Ib es la corriente de Ir3



Ya con estas ecuaciones debes de poder resolver tu problema ya que es un problema de corrientes en el nodo A


----------



## mts204 (Feb 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias antiworldx! 
Con nodos lo puedo sacar facilmente, sin despreciar las corrientes

Y gracias tambien a ti Eduardo 



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Esto es lo que se llama un resultado aberrante.  Es algo que te lastima los ojos --> Si tenes Vce = 0.6 como vas a tener *0* en Ic !    Adonde van a parar los (12-0.6)/3.6 mA que entran por R2 ! :enfadado:



Lamento lastimar tus ojos jaja, por eso era la carita de tristeza, me daba un resultado claramente incorrecto, no lo estaba considerando..


Mil gracias por su interes, y por darme una mano con el tema. Ahora lo resuelvo teniendo en cuenta lo que me recomiendan.

Saludos!!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.

Vo = 5.35V (si no se equivocó mi calculadora)

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Ib1 = Ib2    ----------- Ib = corriente de base.


----------



## mts204 (Feb 21, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Vo = 5.35V (si no se equivocó mi calculadora)
> 
> ...



Gracias elaficionado, pero acabo de resolverlo con corrientes de nodo con la ayuda de antiworldx, y obtuve Vce=899.7mV y Ic=2.99mA
Que son practicamente los resultados que obtuve al despreciar las corrientes, y a los valores que calculó Eduardo, claro está. 

Gracias por tu interes!. Saludos!


----------



## carbalexo (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola, estoy con un trabajo de transistores de efecto de campo y uno de los puntos a tratar es la polarización y la autopolarización.

He consultado varias fuentes pero sigo sin ver claro cuál es la diferencia entre un circuito que polarice un MOSFET o un JFET de otro que lo autopolarice.

No sé si son términos que se emplean para designar lo mismo o por el contrario se obtienen distintos resultados.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DanNeil (Abr 27, 2010)

Buenas noches, compañeros.
yo también busco información pero relativa al diseño de un circuito con transistores bipolares BJT en emisor común con divisor de tensión en base y estabilizado en emisor con un resistor.
Mi problema es que no hallo como identificar efectivamente la ganacia de corriente beta, ya que me dicen que es algo aproximada, pero al iniciar el cálculo, según veo, es importante conocerla.
Sin ánimo de extenderme mucho, tomé el 2N 2222 y su beta típica  es según supe , de 100 , mas la hoja comercial no la decía directamente, sabe alguien que metodo puedo seguir para encontar la beta para un transistor cualquiera de señal pequeña, y su se sienten generosos, de otors transistores. ¿Se trata de los datos de fabricante siempre?
En verdad gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola.

El divisor de voltaje para polarizar la base  es simple.

Por ejemplo:
Beta=100
Icmáx=10mA
Ve= 1V
Vbe=0.6V
Vcc=9V

R1,R2 resistencias del divisor 
Vb=Vbe+Ve=0.6V+1V=1.6V
Ibmax = Icmax/beta= 10mA/100 = 0.1mA
Idiv=corriente que pasa por el divisor de voltaje
Asumimos Idiv= a 10 ó más veces Ibmax

Idiv=2mA

*R2*=Vb / Idiv = 1.6V / 2mA = 800 ohm Escoges 860 ohm
el nuevo Idiv = 1.6V/860 ohm = 1.86mA
*R1*= (Vcc-Vb)/Idiv = (9-1.6)/1.86mA= 3.9K.

Como puedes ver es sencillo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DanNeil (Abr 27, 2010)

lo es en efecto, mi problema sólo es el critriode beta, no la relación de Ic/iB, sino la tipica de los transistores.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola.

El beta que se debe tomar encuenta de las hojas de datos es el beta mínimo.

Ya que uno cuando tienes un transistor no sabe cual es el beta, entonces uno debe asumir el peor de los casos y éste es el beta mínimo.

No sé si esta es tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DanNeil (Abr 27, 2010)

gracias, ya leí el comentario de respuesta en mi correo, lamento hacer que me repita, gracias, es muy útil, justo lo que quería.
buenas noches.


----------



## carbalexo (Abr 28, 2010)

Para retomar el hilo voy a volver a formular la pregunta:

¿Qué diferencia hay entre autopolarización y polarización?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola.

Polarización es la aplicación de voltajes y corrientes a un transistor para que trabaje en un modo determinado.

Autopolarización es un tipo de polarización que es independiente del beta.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Es lo poco que recuerdo, mejor consulta un libro de electronica (Millman por ejemplo)


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

sip en definitiva el aficionado una vez mas al rescate buena respuesta saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Checate este turorial... ojala despeje mas dudas.


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Checate este turorial... ojala despeje mas dudas.


 Pues a mi consideracion esta muy bueno antiworldx felicitaciones


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 28, 2010)

Gracias, pero el tutorial no es mio, lo baje de alguna pagina y ahora lo comparto. De todas maneras, gracias.


----------



## carbalexo (Abr 29, 2010)

Vaya, ahora lo veo claro. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## DanNeil (May 4, 2010)

Buenas tardes, respetados compañeros:

Por favor, ¿podrían decirme como iniciar el diseño de un amplificador a transistor en emisor común?
He leído textos y manejo las ecuaciones, sólo que el análisis es simple, pero el diseño que hago tiene algo malo y no ha salido como en los cálculos, claro teniendo en cuenta que reemplazo los resistores por valores comerciales.

Mi circuito es el de divisor de tensión en base con resistor en emisor (estabilizado en emisor) y trabajo con el 2N2222 pero no he podido implementar.

Tengo las nociones básicas, criterio de estabilidad: Rth/  Rb= 0.1 (Beta Re), que debe tener una tensión Vec= Vcc/2 y hay como determinar Icq, con Icq = Vth-Vbe/1.1Re o bien, Icq= Vth-Vbe/(Rth/ Beta)+Re e incluso algo de que Ve=0.1Vcc.


No quería molestarlos con esa trivialidad, pero de verdad necesito su ayuda.
¿qué estaré haciendo mal?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## amstrad (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola a todos

Estoy haciendo un curso a distancia de electrónica y me está resultando realmente difícil. Tengo que rellenar un cuadernillo de examen en el que tengo que hacer unos cálculos. Se me hace muy cuesta arriba sin la ayuda de un profesor que me aclare dudas básicas.

Este es el problema. Tengo un transistor de silicio y me dan la ganancia del transistor hFFE=140, la tensión de la fuente V=12V y una corriente de base de 200µA.

Tengo que calcular los valores de resistencia de carga y la polarización por contrarreación de tensión.

No tengo ni idea de como hacerlo. En los cuadernillos de teoría aparecen varios ejercicios con resistencias ajustables donde se hacen operaciones con tensiones y cosas así. No sé por donde empezar... Realmente no se si seguir haciendo el curso porque ando bastante perdido.

¿Alguien podría ayudar a hacer el ejercicio? ¿Podríais indicarme la manera de estudiar electrónica de manera más eficaz? A veces no encuentro muy útiles los cuadernillos del curso. ¿Me recomendais que abandone el curso y me dedique a otra cosa?

Saludos y gracias por adelantado


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Transistores.... argggggg

http://www.csgnetwork.com/transistorcalc.html

De esta te saltas todo el rollo del principio y te vas directo a las formulas de hasta casi abajo.....
no los vas a fabricar verdad????

http://html.rincondelvago.com/diodos-y-transistores.html

te puede servir para entenderlos....

De verdad que el tema del transistor es tan sencillo o tan complicado viendolo desde varios puntos de vista....

yo como lo entendí y desde un principio me imaginaba, sin tener idea de que rayos era, es que es una simple y llana multiplicación... Matematicas???????.... ser un Matematico!!!!!! para que......

ahora es claro que según su aplicación se requieren de mas matemáticas por supuesto... pero quitemos todas sus aplicaciones.....

tan sencillo como es....

Corriente entre la base y emisor * beta(hfe o ganancia)=Corriente entre colector y emisor

tan.. tan... hago mas operaciones al ir al supermercado....

reitero las matematicas complejas se vienen deacuerdo a su aplicacion y hablo de los bjt


saludos...

p.d. no te rindas si te gusta es uno de los componentes mas difíciles de entender....


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 1, 2010)

Segun el programa de mi Casio (aplicando Thévenin):

Vce= 1.0054 V
Ic= 3.054 mA


----------



## irving167 (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola!, como estan?
soy nuevo en este foro y apenas me estoy introduciendo en lo que es la electrónica. Mi duda es la siguiente: he estado checando la polarizacion de los BJT y he visto que en emisor común, se necesita una corriente de base para poder "activar" el transistor y así fluya una corriente en el colector; bueno y dependiendo de la magnitud de la corriente en base sera la magnitud de la corriente en colector. Entonces, lo q entiendo, es q para poder generar esa corriente de base se necesita poner una resistencia a la entrada de la misma??. Sin embargo, me tope con un circuito q no hace uso de una resistencia  en la base del transistor y no entiendo bien como puede activar el transistor si se supone q no genera una corriente. Eso me ha confundido un poco, si alguien me pudiera explicar como se activa el transistor se los agradecería mucho.
Adjunto una imagen del circuito, es para controlar la posición de un motor de cd


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 27, 2011)

Esa configuración se llama push pull...

No necesita resistencia de "base" porque la misma carga hace de resistencia de base...

Además: una aclaración, en los otros circuitos con transistores, la resistencia de base no está para "crear una corriente", si no para limitarla... La juntura base-emisor actúa como un diodo... Si se lo alimenta directamente a una tensión reduce su resistencia y se quema...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## zealot2 (May 24, 2011)

Muy buenas tardes. Esto cada vez se me pone pero, yo espero alguna vez poder hacer algo que valga la pena, si no me voy a sentir muy mal conmigo mismo. Resulta que entre lo que estoy haciendo, está el hecho de que tengo que modificar la polarización de un amplificador formado por un 2N2222, que actualmente trabaja con 9V, debo llevarla a trabajar con 3V. Yo se polarizar normalmente usando la Beta del transistor, y me queda perfecto, pero todos sabemos que es inestable, a la temperatura, impurezas del transisto, etc.  Me he estudiado la polarización universal de un libro llamado "Curso de Electronica facil de Cekit", llevo 2 días rompiendome la cabeza a todas horas a ver si soy muy bruto o está mal explicado. El problema que no me da la cuenta, se supone que sea la polarización que sea (supongo) el punto Q debe quedar en medio de la recta de carga, en este libro enseñan como hallar el punto Q, y dan todos los valores de las cuatro resistencias. Sucede que uno no busca el punto Q, uno lo sabe, y en base a el uno entonces debe hallar las resistencias, (esto es lo que tengo entendido, por el metodo viejo usando la beta del transistor). Ya he tratado de hacerlo al revez, o sea, despejar las resistencias de las formulas, pero me veo imposibilitado ya que hay valores como Ic, que dependen precisamente de Rc, por poner un ejemplo. Necesito por favor, alguna buena, y clara explicación de hacer la polarización universal, dado el voltaje de VCC, ya que, yo suponto que la RC, se saca en base a lo máximo que pude circular por el transistor dado un voltage de terminado de VCC, valga la redundancia. Formas de porlarizar universal por favor? Muchas gracias.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 25, 2011)

(imagen del rincondelvago)

Primero se suele hallar la resistencia de Thevenin que viene a ser el paralelo entre R1 y R2.
Luego se calcula el V de thevenin que es el divisor resistivo que se da con R1 y R2.
Luego se analiza la malla base emisor, y se saca la corriente de base, y por ende todas las demas corrientes.
Y al ultimo se analiza la malla colector emisor, para sacar los limites de saturacion por ejemplo.
Hazlo sin valores primero, y luego segun tus necesidades vas dando valores a las resistencias... saludos


----------



## NarXEh (May 25, 2011)

Buenas!

Te voy a dar unos consejitos practicos q aprendi este año (y el anterior tambien).

Monta un circuito de polarizacion (sin una resistencia de emisor) y acercale un soldador caliente u otra fuente de calor). Medi la corriente antes y despues de acercar el soldador y despues contanos que pasa.

Ahora con el tema de la polarizacion, rc y re... un profesor (un capo lastima q se acaba de jubilar hace poco) me dijo que vos lo que tenes que hacer es "decidir" cuanta corriente de colector (IC) queres que haya.
En base a esa corriente de colector, tenes que hacer caer el 10% de la tension de la fuente en la resistencia de emisor( osea q RE = 1V \ Ic).
Despues de esto supongamos que tenias vcc = 15v, menos la caida de tension en RE tenemos 14V  y en base a eso podemos calcular la resistencia de colector (Rc) y lo que resta de tension te caera en la juntura Colector - emisor (Vce).

De esta forma tenemos que:

Vcc = Vrc + Vce + re
15v = 7v + 7v + 1V 

en ese caso tendriamos el punto Q en el medio de la recta de carga osea en la zona activa (ahora con este procedimiento lo podes ajustar a tus necesidades).

De esta forma haces mas inmune tu circuito a el Hfe de los transistores (por ejemplo en el bc548b varia de 200 a 600).

espero que te haya servido de algo. 

saludos!


----------



## zealot2 (May 25, 2011)

Si, si me ha servido amigo, muchas gracias, voy a meterle cabeza de esta forma a ver

Una pregunta muy importante. Yo tenía entendido efectivamente que había que determinar uno mismo la Ic que quería, aplicando ICMax = VCC/RC normalmente, pero si la IC, nunca depende del beta, que relacion tieenen la una con la otra entonces con esta polarización, vaya, que verdaderamente no se com oproceder.

No entiendo lo del 10%. No podes audarme con un solo ejemplo. Si tengo 12, quiero circulando cuando el este conduciendo al maximo 0.100A, que resistencias llevaria?


----------



## ars (May 25, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo lo del 10%. No podes audarme con un solo ejemplo. Si tengo 12, quiero circulando cuando el este conduciendo al maximo 0.100A, que resistencias llevaria?



Eleji el 10% de Vcc es algo arbitrario en si, podria ser el 20% tambien. La onda es que en Re caiga una tension mayor a la tension de la juntura base-emisor, por que esta juntura tambien esta afectada a la dispersion de parametros, suponte que vos la supones en 0.6V si te toca uno que tiene 0.61 te va disminuir la tension en Re en aprox 0.01 si elejiste un valor de caida en Re de 1 V esto representa una variacion del 1%, en cambio si hubieras elejido una tensión menor supongamos 0.5 representaría una variación  del 2%, estas variaciones se ven reflejadas en las variaciones de IC, es decir que al tener una tensión  mayor a las variaciones de la juntura te estas independizando del transistor que te toque.


----------



## zealot2 (May 26, 2011)

Tampoco entiendo bien lo de las 2 resistencias que hacen el divisor de tencion. Yo se hacer un divisor de tencion, y conozco la formula para esto, el problema es que dice el libro que la intencidad de R1+R2 debe ser mucho mayor que la intensidad de base. Por lo menos 20 veces. Esto como pueden suponer, es una locura, ya que para determinar la intensidad de base, entra a jugar tambien la Re, es una locura total, no entiendo.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 26, 2011)

Entonces eso significaria disminuir ambas resistencias R1 y R2, (tratando de conservar la proporcion que deseas) y/o aumentar Re (con cuidado para evitar saturarlo)
Animo, no te rindas..  ;-)


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 1, 2011)

Buenas!



			
				zealot2 dijo:
			
		

> Tampoco entiendo bien lo de las 2 resistencias que hacen el divisor de tencion. Yo se hacer un divisor de tencion, y conozco la formula para esto, el problema es que dice el libro que la intencidad de R1+R2 debe ser mucho mayor que la intensidad de base. Por lo menos 20 veces. Esto como pueden suponer, es una locura, ya que para determinar la intensidad de base, entra a jugar tambien la Re, es una locura total, no entiendo.



Ya que sabes hacer un divisor resistivo te voy a proponer un ejercicio para q hagas (con el q me hicieron hacer a mi para entender esa regla).

Tenes de Vcc = 100V y dos resistencias en serie de 10 ohms y en su puento medio (entre las dos resistencias) tendrias q tener 50v (caen 50v en cada resistencia).A ese "punto medio" (en donde sacaste los 50v) le conectas una resistencia en paralelo de 100 ohms q consume 500mA.

El otro ejercicio es la misma tension,el mismo circuito pero poniendo resistencias de 1000 ohms. A el punto medio le conectas una resistencia de 100 ohms.

Si no se entiende el circuito si quieren despues lo dibujo.

Si haces los calculos (calcula todas las corrientes y las caidas de tension en todas las resistencias) te contestaras tu mismo el porque de esa corriente.

saludos!

p.d.: una pista: divisor resistivo *FUERTE*


----------



## sneg33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola muchachos como les va me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar a entender como se polariza un transistor para realizar un pequeño pre amplificador para micrófono, y asi seguir hasta poder hacia circuitos mas elaborado, mis conocimiento en este tema son muy pocos, tengo conocimientos en electrónica básica si me pueden ayudar estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos

PD: disculpen por reabrir el tema


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 3, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El divisor de voltaje para polarizar la base  es simple.
> 
> ...



Tengo este circuito y quiero aplicar las formulas que puso elaficionado pero al no tener Ve me quedo trabado.

Por que el beta, Icmax estan de la hoja de datos del transistor que usare.
Vcc de mi fuente de poder,
Vbe 0.6V que es lo de un diodo.

Pero Ve de donde viene o como lo calculo.  Gracias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mi consejo, trata de razonarlo vos y no resolverlo a partir de formulas que tal vez no sabes de donde salen.

Fijate como lo hizo el aficionado, lo fue razonando.

Acá te dejó todos los pasos que puse en este otro post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-amplificador-bjt-emisor-comun-pequena-senal-63897/


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 4, 2011)

cosmefulanito pues estoy tratando de razonarlo pero ya llevo todo el dia y pues todavia me falta supongo que el razonamiento se obtiene con la practica q no tengo mucha, pero con el articulo que pusiste pude deducir Ve asi :

IcQ=20mA <<esto de la hoja de datos 
Rc+Re=>V/I=>1/20mA   <<esto del post que mandaste seria por la ley de ohm agarrando un 1 como voltaje aproximadamente en el centro de mi fuente de poder 2.40/2 = 1.2 yo puse 1
Rc+Re=>50
Rc=25 Re=25 <<eso que me dio lo divido dentro de 2 
Ve=I*Re
Ve=20mA*25=0.5v <<aqui tengo mi Ve!!
ya de aqui en adelante como el aficionado posteo
Vb=Vbe+Ve=0.6V+0.5=1.1v
Ib=IcQ/Beta=20mA/100=200uA
Idiv=200uA * 20=4mA

R2=Vb/Idiv=1.1v/2mA=275
R1=(Vcc-Vb)/Idiv=(2.4-1.1)/2mA=325

y alli al final el valor de mis 2 resistencias ? estan bien mis calculos?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 4, 2011)

Si están bien los cálculos (bah la metodología, no verifique los números), solo te quedría pasar esos valores de resistencias a los valores comerciales más comunes (1;1,2;1,5;1,8;2,2;2,7;3,3;3,9;4,7;5,6;6,8;8,2).

Una vez que tengas listos los valores comerciales de las resistencias, hace una verificación con un simulador (pspice, multisim, etc) y fijate como las tensiones y corrientes que fuiste imponiendo realmente se cumplen.

Otra cosa, tenés una ICQ muy alta para un amplificador clase A de baja potencia, tené cuidado con la potencia que pueda soportar el transistor.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 5, 2011)

Ya probe simularlo con los valores que calcule y nada en lugar de amplificar disminuye, y pues por jugar al azar iba poniendo resistencias a ver si con alguna combinacion amplificaba y pues con esa combinacion si amplifico pero sigo con la gran incognita como poder calcular los valores apropiados para las resistencias, en varios esquemas he mirado que trabajan con R1=10k R2=2.2k Rc=3.9k y Re=1k <<cosa que tambien los probe en el simulador y si funciona con una fuente de 12V pero con la que quiero que es de 2.4V no funciona, asi que sigo con mis dudas


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola.

Asume Vce = 1V, Vcc = IcRc + Vce + IeRe
Si hfe>=100 Ic=Ie
Ic(Rc + Re) = Vcc - Vce
Asume Ic=5mA y Rc = 10Re

Haz los cálculos nuevamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 5, 2011)

Excelente muchas gracias eso era lo que necesitaba asi ya hice los calculos asi:
Con datos nuevos
Vcc = 2.4
Vce = 1V
Ic  = 5mA
Ie  = 5mA

Vcc = IcRc + Vce + IeRe
2.4 = 5mA(10Re)+1+5mA(Re)
2.4 = 0.005(10Re)+1+0.005Re
2.4 = 50mRe+1+0.005Re
1.4 = 55mRe
Re  = 25.45ohm


Ic(Rc+Re)=Vcc-Vce
5mA(Rc+25.45)=1.40
5mRc+127.25m=1.40
5mRc=1.2727
Rc=254.54ohm


Ve=Ic*Re
Ve=5mA*25.45=127.25mV
Vb=Vbe+Ve=0.6V+127.25mV=727.25mV
Ib=IcQ/Beta=5mA/100=50uA
Idiv=50uA * 20=1mA

R2=Vb/Idiv=727.25/1mA=727
R1=(Vcc-Vb)/Idiv=(2.4-727.25m)/1mA=1.672k

Ya lo simule y realmente si amplifica bastante! solo me quedo una duda minima por que tengo que asumir que Vce = 1V? es mi Vcc/2? y los Rc=10Re es de regla general siempre tiene que ser asi pq si es asi facilita mucho las cosas

muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola.

El Vce=1V es el voltaje mínimo para el transistor trabaje en la zona lineal, en casos domde el Vcc es pequeño.
El cálculo de Rc y Rb está en función de los datos que se tienen, pero cuando no hay datos sólo queda asumir valores. Además la caida de voltaje el Re es una pérdida, por lo que mientras menos sea esa caida de voltaje la ganancia es mayor.
De manera práctica se puede decir que la ganancia es casi Rc/Rb


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cierk19 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber como puedo elergir la corriente adecuada, para polarizar un transistor 2n9304, es que me dejaron diseñar un circuito amplificador para una entrada de .1 Vp  y 1khz de frecuencia, yo decidi acerlo con una configuracion fija, y tiene una entrada de 9v pero aora el problema que tengo es como elegir la corriente adecuada para asi poder calcular las resistencias del dispositivo


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos del 3904. Usa los datos que allí están señalados como típicos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cierk19 (Sep 25, 2012)

es que busco, y pues solo me marca valores minimos y maximos en casi todas las que e visto la columna de valores tipicos viene sola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

¿ Y si tomás como típico el intermedio entre mínimo y máximo ? 

Ejemplo :

Mínimo 10 porotos
Máximo 150 porotos

Típico = 80 porotos 

Saludos !


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenas. Hice este circuito:

01

Tengo que aclarar que la resistencia R1 es un potenciómetro, pero en el Multisim la coloqué como fija porque quería calcular, por su máximo, la división de tensión para polarizar el transistor, y además ahora no me interesa saber cuál es el efecto matemático que tienen sus variaciones en el circuito.

Este circuito lo hice para tratar de simular un dimmer y luego de probarlo resulta que funciona, obviamente no como lo haría uno bien hecho.

La primera parte fue eliminar la parte del circuito que no correspondía a la polarización del transistor, y me quedó así:

02

Luego procedí a colocar valores arbitrarios a las resistencias R1 y R2, y como quería utilizar un potenciómetro en R1 y el único que tenía era de 1K no me quedó otra que asignar 4K de resistencia al R2 para que la tensión en la base del transistor quedara mayor a 0.7V (voltaje de polarización) y menor al máximo soportado por Base-Emisor (6V según del datasheet -  Por favor corríjanme en esto que no estoy seguro.). En este caso sería:

Resistencia total = R1 + R2 = 1000 Ohmios + 4000 Ohmios = 5000 Ohmios
Intensidad = Voltaje / Resistencia = 15 V / 5000 Ohmios = 0.003 A
Voltaje de R1 = Resistencia R1 * Intensidad R1 = 1000 Ohmios * 0.003 A = 3 V
Voltaje de R2 = Resistencia R2 * Intensidad R2 = 4000 Ohmios * 0.003 A = 12 V

Al tener 3 V en R1 estaba dentro del margen para polarizar Base-Emisor.

Acá hay una imagen del datasheet mostrando el máximo de tensión entre Base-Emisor soportado:

03

Como mi fín es crear un dimmer para un led, estos valores grandes de R1 y R2 me permiten, una vez confirmado la correcta polarización del transistor, eliminar esa parte del circuito porque casi toda la corriente se va por colector, y así simplificar el cirucito de la siguiente manera:

04

Ahora, para saber cuántos Ohms tiene R4 hice el siguiente cálculo:

Suponiendo que el transistor está saturado, su voltaje sería 0,2 V, y además el voltaje del led es 2 V y quiero utilizar 20 mA (0,020 A) para iluminarlo...

Voltaje de R4 = Voltaje de la fuente - Voltaje del led - Voltaje de Colector-Emisor (Saturado) = 15 V - 2 V - 0,2 V = 12,8 V
Resistencia de R4 = Voltaje de R4 / Intensidad R4 = 12,8 V / 0,020 A = 640 Ohmios

Probé el circuito y funciona, pero supuse que el transistor iba a estar en saturación y las resistencias R1 y R2 las puse casi al azar.

¿ Sabiendo que la Beta del transistor mínima es de 35, y que para el led necesito 2 V y 20 mA, cómo calcular las resistencias para que el transistor trabaje en la zona activa y en el medio (Punto Q creo que se denomina). ?


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

La manera de hacer un buen dimmer para el LED es crear una fuente de corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola.

Sube el circuito en Multisim (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> La manera de hacer un buen dimmer para el LED es crear una fuente de corriente.



El tema es que no me interesa hacer un buen dimner por ahora. Simplemente quiero entender cómo calcular las resistencias de este tipo de configuración de transistor y dejarlo trabajando en Q.


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

En ese caso hace el equivalente Thevenin de las resistencias de base, te quedara una fuente con una resistencia en serie y tomando Vbe = 0.6V podes calcular la corriente de base.

Por otro lado en la malla de colector podes calcular la tension CE suponiendo que Ic= hfe x ib. Lo mejor es calcular Rc de tal modo que VCE = 1/2 Vcc

Como nota, la mejor polarizacion de un transistor es con una resistencia de emisor, cuanto mas grande sea esta, mejor.


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 9, 2013)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> En ese caso hace el equivalente Thevenin de las resistencias de base, te quedara una fuente con una resistencia en serie y tomando Vbe = 0.6V podes calcular la corriente de base.
> 
> Por otro lado en la malla de colector podes calcular la tension CE suponiendo que Ic= hfe x ib. Lo mejor es calcular Rc de tal modo que VCE = 1/2 Vcc
> 
> Como nota, la mejor polarizacion de un transistor es con una resistencia de emisor, cuanto mas grande sea esta, mejor.



Lo de "la mejor polarización es con una resistencia en emisor" lo decís porque de esa manera la variación de hfe para cada transistor no afectaría tanto la corriente de colector ?


----------



## chclau (Jul 10, 2013)

No solo de hFE, sino tambien de Vbe e Icb0, y no solo entre transistor y transistor sino tambien por cambios de temperatura en el mismo transistor.

Re es una realimentacion negativa que estabiliza la polarizacion


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 10, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Sube el circuito en Multisim (empácalo con Winzip o Winrar).
> 
> ...



Acá te paso el archivo zipeado:

http://ge.tt/1GaNlPl/v/0


----------



## emparu (Abr 4, 2014)

para polarizar un transistor correctamente hay que poner una resistencia entre emisor y tierra
una entre colector y positivo y otra entre base y colector lo que se es que
ganancia=rc/re pero como calculo la resistencia entre base y colector?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2014)

Si y no.
Depende de para que quieras el transistor.


----------



## emparu (Abr 4, 2014)

como amplificador de tension


----------



## jmth (Abr 4, 2014)

Lo más normal es hacer un circuito de polarización de 4 resistencias. 2 en la base (1 base-alimentación, 1 base-tierra), 1 en el colector y 1 en el emisor. De ésta forma las variaciones características de la ganancia entre un mismo modelo pero distintos transistores (defecto de fabricación) afecta menos.

Lo que se hace es polarizar de tal forma que Vce quede alrededor de la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, para ello puedes sacar algunas ecuaciones y probar combinaciones de resistencias hasta que salga una que complazca las necesidades del diseño.

Nota: también se pone un condensador entre colector y tierra, pero éso ya es análisis en frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2014)

Yo sabía que a alguien le iba a servir 

http://www.diystompboxes.com/analogalchemy/emh/emh.html

Y ahí picá a la izquierda en *Transistor Bias*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2014)

si pero no se puede o si conclusiones si es NPN o PNP


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2014)

Es igual , solo lo das vuelta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Es igual , solo lo das vuelta



bueno pregunto no te enojes *botoná*, si lo das vuelta que la base no el lo mismo  y si pregunto es porque no sé que crees que me la sé todas


----------



## jmth (Abr 4, 2014)

O mai gor! (Oh my god) Es genial! Muchas gracias Dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2014)

Una vez que tenés andando el NPN , para un PNP solo le das vuelta la alimentación , las resistencias quedan iguales 

Chan Chan


----------



## chipichape (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda sobre un ejercicio que aparece en el libro de Sedra-Smith Circuitos Microelectronicos, en el capitulo 4, en el cual aparece el esquema del transistor que adjunto en la imagen.
La cosa es que en el solucionario de este ejercicio, aparece que toman la corriente de base como la division entre el voltaje que esta a la entrada de la base, que es 4.3v, y la resistencia que esta en paralelo con la base, que es 430kΩ. 
Mi pregunta es, si una resistencia esta en paralelo con la base, no se supone que una parte de la corriente se va por la resistencia y otra parte se va para la base? entonces por que toman ahi que toda la corriente del circuito en paralelo con la base se va para la base? o es que hay algun concepto que me estoy perdiendo ahí?
Alguien que me aclare esto porfavor.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2015)

Si te fijas en algún tratado básico de transistores parte de la corriente circula por base colector y el resto a traves de la R, no te olvides que es un TR PnP, y que sobre la base vas a tener 4.3 porque en el emisor tenes 5V, si tuvieras 10V en el emisor, en la base tendrias 9.3 la resistencia al estar puesta al colector te polariza en directo el transistor, plantealo al reves con TR nPn donde se alimenta 0V en el colector y -5V en el colector, en la base tendrias -4.3V. ponelo en algún simulador y proba

Esta bueno que te hagas ese tipo de cuestiones son las que te llevan a aprender y entender con profunidad las cosas


----------



## chipichape (Mar 4, 2015)

Hola, gracias por la ayuda.
Ya mire bien el libro y había entendido mal el dibujo, pensaba que los 4.3V eran de otra fuente, pero son de una medicion que se hace en ese punto, por lo tanto la corriente seria (0V-4.3V)/430kΩ y su direccion positiva seria hacia la tierra, ya que los huecos del emisor van parte a la base y parte al colector. 
De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola,

Estaba calculando un driver con transistor(Rb y Rc sin mas) muy simplon para un ventilador y no me daban los valores calculados. He probado a subir 10 veces la resistencia de base y de colector y zas, me dan pero 10 veces menos a lo calculado. 

La cuestion es que por probar he cambiado de un BC548 a un TIP122 y con los valores originales calculados me han funcionado ¿Porque?¿Alguien me lo explica?

Mis calculos fueron:
vcc=12V
Ic=0,2
Vc=0,5
B=50
Ib=0,2 /50 = 0,004A
Rb=11,3 / 0,004 = 2k8
Rc=11,5 / 0,2 =57,5 ohms

Pues bien, Vc me daba como 4V aprox. con el BC548 pero en cambio manteniendo el mismo circuito y cambiando el transistor poir un TIP122 me da lo calculado.

He pensado que seria la beta pero les he puesto la misma beta en proteus a los dos y seguia haciendo lo mismo.

Total, lo unico que llego a pensar que pueda ser es que los pequeños transistores tengan más resistencia parasita minima entre colector y emisor, por eso no me dejaba subir a la corriente calculada, pero en cambio los de potencia media tienen menos resistencia y por eso me daba lo calculado, el tema tiene que ir por algo parecido?

Graciaaas.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

El TIP122 es un darlington con una ganancia típica de *2500*, el BC548 es un transistor de uso general con una ganancia de *90 NO* son comparables.
Lo que polariza bien a uno satura al otro.

Si publicas el esquema posiblemente se te pueda dar una mejor explicación.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 1, 2015)

Aqui el circuito de los dos transistores.

Que yo sepa se coge el valor minimo de la ganancia de datashaeet para asegurar la saturacion...no? Pero si me paro a observar el voltaje base-emisor del bc548 es cpomo si estuviera sobresaturado??? (Paro de decir tonterias?)

Haber si me ayudas, porque este tema me ha dejado tonto de lo basico que es...


----------



## opamp (Abr 1, 2015)

Limbo para esa cantidada de mA, 132mA, fijate como se "cae" la curva del Hfe , menos de 40.


----------



## niguel (Abr 1, 2015)

el bc548 solo soporta 100ma max.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 1, 2015)

ahhhh si, eso no me fije pero mirando las curvas no coincidian los valores...
Para ver si era por la Ic max he multiplicado por 10 los valores de Rb y Rc.. y no me tiraba com odeberia aun.....
Ahora es cuando he probado con multisim y me daban los vaslores como deben dar :O
Y lo mejor es que cambio en proteus el BC548 sin letra por un BC548C y entonces si que me satura perfecto!!!mg:
Que tiene de especial el BC548 a secas en proteus para que me de 0,66Vce cuando se supone que esta saturado.. y en cambio con el BC548C me da 0,16Vce en proteus tambien


----------



## opamp (Abr 1, 2015)

La gran diferencia,  es precisamente el Hfe, fijate en la datasheet de 0N ( ex- Motorola).


----------



## Limbo (Abr 2, 2015)

datsheet de 0N??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

Limbo dijo:


> datsheet de 0N??



*TIP122* fabricado por *ON Semiconductor*


----------



## Limbo (Abr 2, 2015)

Hola, hoce la comparacion de los dos transistores que os dije, uno sin letra y el otro con la C y hay mucha diferencia entre los dos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

No miraste el datasheet  ¿ Cierto ?

_*BC548*_


----------



## Limbo (Abr 2, 2015)

Si lo he mirado, ademas varios diferentes para comparar y no he visto nada de Bc548 sin letra

Justo el que me pones no lo mire porque no tenia curvas.

Igualmente solo cambia la hfe,si yo supongo una hfe de 50 para calcular la sresistencias para que trabaje en saturacion, se supone que en cualquier caso sera mas ganancia sea cual sea la letra ya que el minimo es 110 en cualquier caso, asi pues debria de saturar aun mejor no??

Recuerdo los calculos que hice:
Mis calculos fueron:
vcc=12V
Ic=0,2
Vc=0,5
B=50
Ib=0,2 /50 = 0,004A
Rb=11,3 / 0,004 = 2k8
Rc=11,5 / 0,2 =57,5 ohms

Si pongo 110 en ganancia siempre saldra mas corriente de colector y por tanto deberia satura correctamente no?? Entonces porque me da 4V com osi trabajara en lineal?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 2, 2015)

No satures al límite, sobre saturá un poco, dale margen.

Sobre los 4v, es bastante obvio, si tenés 132mA en colector (porque evidentemente *no* saturaste):

VR2= 60Ohms*132mA = 7,92v
Vce= Vcc - VR2 = 12v - 7,92v= 4,08v

Cuando polarizás, siempre tratá de independizarte de los parámetros intrínsecos del transistor o por lo menos siempre buscá la peor condición posible.

Por cierto, te recomiendo evitar el proteus como simulador de circuitos analógicos, buscá algo más completo, como el multisim, pspice, ltspice, etc.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 2, 2015)

> Sobre los 4v, es bastante obvio, si tenés 132mA en colector (porque evidentemente no saturaste):


Pero si tengo 4 mA en base y una ganancia de 50(el minimo del datasheet para el 548 es de 110) deberia tener 200mA en colector! minimo!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 2, 2015)

La pregunta es, ¿es normal esa Vbe?

Yo creo que lo que falla es el modelo del 548 que tiene el proteus. Por otro lado, es indudable que el Hfe que tiene ese modelo es 40, ¿corresponde a la hoja de datos?.

Sobre el tema del Hfe y los cálculos, si vas a saturar y la velocidad no es un limitante, siempre sobresaturá, es decir si te dá una Ib-min, vos deberías asegurar una corriente mayor a 2*Ib-min.


----------



## TOGAMI (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola,
estoy realizando una simulación en OrCAD del circuito que muestro en la imagen. Es un amplificador con un transistor 2N3904. Yo esperaba que la salida fuese una senoidal cuyo semiciclo positivo tuviese la misma amplitud que el semiciclo negativo. Sin embargo, no ocurre así. Probando con otro simulador, para exactamente lo mismo. Alguien sabe por qué ocurre esto ??

gracias de antemano.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 12, 2021)

Cambia el valor de C3 a 1uF.
Ahora la pregunta es porque esos valores asignados ?
La R de carga, de Colector y Emisor de *2K* ? valor comercial *2.2k*
C de entrada de *2uF* ? valor comercial *2.2uF*

Dejo la captura de pantalla de la simulación en Proteus, con los mismos valores de componentes, solo cambie el valor de C3 a 1uF.


----------



## julian403 (Feb 12, 2021)

No es lineal la salida, como todo transistor no es lineal.  El amplificador perfecto no existe.

Baja el nivel de tensión de la tensión de entrada y verás como la señal se va a deformar cada vez menos. De la misma forma, al modificar la impedancia @phavlo modifica los valores de ib disminuyendolo
​


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 21, 2022)

Hola ¿como estan?

Estuve buscando en el foro algo relacionado pero no encontré nada, si alguien por esas casualidades encuentra el tema referido me lo hacen saber.

*La idea es esta*: Hacer un controlador para la base de un transistor. 

*Explicacion*: vendria a ser algo parecido a una fuente de alimentacion regulable pero para la base de un transistor, el resultado final seria poder controlar, probar o testear una amplia gama de transistores. 

*Objetivo*: Lograr controlar los voltios y los amperios de forma individual, ya que las bases del transistor nececitan un voltaje y una cantidad de corriente adecuadas para distintos tipo de operacion (Saturacion, corte y estado "on")

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2022)

Buscarlo como polarización  base - emisor


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2022)

No he entendido nada. Parece un enunciado mal copiado.
¿Como que los votos Y los amperios? Una cosa o la otra, la relación entre ambos es una característica intrínseca de la juntura b-e si fijo una la otra sale sola en función de cómo esté fabricado, la temperatura etc. Yo no puedo fijar arbitrariamente a ambas, solo a una.

El resto de preguntas parecido. No entiendo.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 21, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> No he entendido nada. Parece un enunciado mal copiado.
> ¿Como que los votos Y los amperios? Una cosa o la otra, la relación entre ambos es una característica intrínseca de la juntura b-e si fijo una la otra sale sola en función de cómo esté fabricado, la temperatura etc. Yo no puedo fijar arbitrariamente a ambas, solo a una.
> 
> El resto de preguntas parecido. No entiendo.


Entonces ¿porque hay fuentes regulables que tienen para regular el voltaje y el amperaje?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscarlo como polarización  base - emisor


Claro, esto seria como un polarizador pero tiene que ser ajustable, para poder probar distintos transistores de distintas potencias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2022)

Se puede regular la tensión y la corriente pero solo una de las dos actúa.
Además de ser imposible no puede ser que porque tu cambies la tensión y la corriente mágicamente cambie la impedancia de la carga que tienes conectada.
Tu ajustas la tensión máxima de salida y ajustas la corriente máxima de salida. La tensión de salida y la corriente de salida serán las que sean entre cero y la máxima que ajustaste.
El desconocimiento de las leyes no exime de su cumplimiento. 
Si eres creyente a Dios y si no eres al universo no le importa si tú sabes la ley de Ohm, se va a cumplir si o si, ahora puedes toquetear los ajustes de la fuente lo he tú quieras. Al universo y a Dios le da lo mismo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2022)

Busca una fuente de alimentacion que vaya desde los miliVoltios a unos 15V, con ajuste fino.
Aparte que tenga control de corriente que vaya de los miliAmperes a 4A...

Creo que con esas especificaciones, podrias empezar por algo.

Una idea es usar 2 LM317 en serie, con el corrector para 0V (normalmente el minimo es 1.2V).
Va a ser de menos corriente, pero tienes para empezar.

Y como dice @Scooter , se puede regular ambas, pero solo actua una.
Si seteas maximo 1A y 12V, cuando lo que alimentes sobrepase ese consumo, disminuira el voltaje para que mantenga ese "Amper" fijo (Fuente de Corriente Constante).
Mientras esté por debajo de ese consumo, mantendra fijo el voltaje (Fuente de Tension Constante)


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Entonces ¿porque hay fuentes regulables que tienen para regular el voltaje y el amperaje?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277042


 Una lectura del manual de esas fuentes lo va a responder mejor que tu imaginación.

.....
En hidráulica nadie piensa que presión y caudal se pueden regular de manera independiente...  ¿Por qué en electricidad piensan que con tensión y corriente sí ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2022)

Creo que no vale la pena explicar algo que está en la Wikipedia.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Una lectura del manual de esas fuentes lo va a responder mejor que tu imaginación.
> 
> .....
> En hidráulica nadie piensa que presión y caudal se pueden regular de manera independiente...  ¿Por qué en electricidad piensan que con tensión y corriente sí ?


Pese a los años que lleva la electricidad en el mundo, bastante mas de cien años, como no se ve no se interioriza su naturaleza.
Por eso se explica con símiles hidráulicos o mecánicos; (casi) todo el mundo sabe que las cosas caen _"pabajo"_.
Pero poner dos fuentes diferentes en paralelo y cosas así nos parecen normales.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 22, 2022)

Segun tengo entendido, la base del transistor necesita un voltaje y un amperaje justo. 

ejemplo: no es lo mismo un divisor resistivo 

vin=12v r1=91ohm r2=13ohm vout=1,5v 

Vin=12v r1=9.1k r2=1.3k vout=1,5v

Las dos entregan 1,5v pero la diferencia es que una entrega 1mA y la otra 115mA. 

Si a la base le ponemos voltaje sin control del amperaje quemamos el transistor, no es verdad que va a consumir lo que necesite.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 22, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido, la base del transistor necesita un voltaje y un amperaje justo.



Yo diría que hagas un simple experimento que solo llevara unos minutos: Consigue un diodo común -1N4148, 1N4007, etc- ponle una resistencia de 1k en serie y a esa serie aliméntala con una fuente variable. Mide la tensión sobre el diodo y dime como varia al variar la fuente desde 0v a 12v. También puedes medir la tensión sobre la resistencia y por simple ley de Ohm calcular la corriente que circula por la serie en cada momento.

Con eso te enteras de que pasa con la tensión de base con diferentes corrientes y tensiones de la fuente. 



Oculto: Spoiler



-Prácticamente la tensión de base -diodo en este caso- no varía-.


 A partir de ahí ya entran a jugar mas cosas como que pasa con la corriente entre C-E, etc, pero con ese sencillo experimento sabes que pasa con la base que se comporta muy parecido a un diodo. (Si quieres, incluso puedes hacer el mismo experimento solo conectando la unión B-E -Emisor a gnd para un NPN).

Hay cientos de libros -muchos que se consiguen "gratis" y gratis en internet- que explican la teoría sobre transistores, polarizaciones, distintos modos de operación, etc. Es un tema interesante que se va complicando cada vez mas cuando uno empieza a investigar mas a fondo el funcionamiento.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 22, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo diría que hagas un simple experimento que solo llevara unos minutos: Consigue un diodo común -1N4148, 1N4007, etc- ponle una resistencia de 1k en serie y a esa serie aliméntala con una fuente variable. Mide la tensión sobre el diodo y dime como varia al variar la fuente desde 0v a 12v. También puedes medir la tensión sobre la resistencia y por simple ley de Ohm calcular la corriente que circula por la serie en cada momento.
> 
> Con eso te enteras de que pasa con la tensión de base con diferentes corrientes y tensiones de la fuente.
> 
> ...


Si, es verdad, el transistor es un gran invento que revoluciona a la electronica y como tal, hay que entender su funcionamiento, me refiero a que no va a ser sencillo entender el premio nobel de física.

Pero tengo una idea y es hacer andar 2 potenciometros a modo de divisor resistivo para controlar el voltaje y 2 potes mas a modo de divisor resistivo pero para controlar el amperaje, el control de v es inversamente proporcional pero el control de A es directamente proporcional. 2 potes tienen que ir sobre el mismo eje pero desfasados para conseguir el v justo según la entrada y lo mismo pasa con los 2 potes de A.

Es un poco complicado pero voy a ver si lo puedo construir

Pd: voy a probar lo del diodo y la resistencia.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 22, 2022)

Puedes usar el LT Spice en modo DC Sweep

Y luego lee el Boylestad


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 22, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Pero tengo una idea y es hacer andar 2 potenciometros a modo de divisor resistivo para controlar el voltaje y 2 potes mas a modo de divisor resistivo pero para controlar el amperaje, el control de v es inversamente proporcional pero el control de A es directamente proporcional. 2 potes tienen que ir sobre el mismo eje pero desfasados para conseguir el v justo según la entrada y lo mismo pasa con los 2 potes de A.



Apenas empiezas a gatear y ya quieres pasar a manejar un formula 1.

Los transistores, dependiendo de como se conecten pueden "controlar" tensión (seguidor de emisor). Si colocas antes otro transistor a modo de fuente de corriente ya puedes variar ambas cosas. También puedes usar realimentación y conexiones mas complejas para lograr lo mismo pero es casi seguro que lo primero que va a hacer es oscilar y ya entrar a explicar el porque es otro curso (diagramas de bode, zeros, polos, etc).

Apenas se inventó el transistor había que ir de a poco y descubrir porque pasaba las cosas. En este tiempo y con tanto material dando vueltas no se si es rentable martillarse los dedos para redescubrir la rueda. Busca circuitos con transistores, ármalos, mídelos y si no funcionan trata de investigar el porque. Va a ser mas productivo que conectar componentes aleatoriamente y esperar que haga algo -En el foro debe haber unos cuantos de fuentes de alimentación-.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 22, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Si, es verdad, el transistor es un gran invento que revoluciona a la electronica y como tal, hay que entender su funcionamiento, me refiero a que no va a ser sencillo entender el premio nobel de física.


No es necesario entender ni mecánica cuántica ni teoría de bandas,  con que diferencies una fuente de tensión de una de corriente y conozcas la ley de ohm el avance será gigante.



SounDreamGames dijo:


> Pero tengo una idea y es hacer andar 2 potenciometros a modo de divisor resistivo para controlar el voltaje y 2 potes mas a modo de divisor resistivo pero para controlar el amperaje, el control de v es inversamente proporcional pero el control de A es directamente proporcional. 2 potes tienen que ir sobre el mismo eje pero desfasados para conseguir el v justo según la entrada y lo mismo pasa con los 2 potes de A.
> 
> Es un poco complicado pero voy a ver si lo puedo construir
> 
> Pd: voy a probar lo del diodo y la resistencia.


¿Por qué no te tomás el trabajo de aprender a usar un simulador? 
Además de crear mas rápido el circuito y no quemar transistores, tenés instrumentos que te van a permitir hacer mediciones que en principio deberían eliminar parte de tus errores conceptuales.   Digo parte porque no te tengo fe.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 23, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> No es necesario entender ni mecánica cuántica ni teoría de bandas,  con que diferencies una fuente de tensión de una de corriente y conozcas la ley de ohm el avance será gigante.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no te tomás el trabajo de aprender a usar un simulador?
> Además de crear mas rápido el circuito y no quemar transistores, tenés instrumentos que te van a permitir hacer mediciones que en principio deberían eliminar parte de tus errores conceptuales.   Digo parte porque no te tengo fe.


Si, es cierto que hay simuladores, yo uso el circuit wizard, pero tambien es cierto que una simulación es solo una simulación, en la vida real nos enfrentamos a obstaculos que los simuladores a veces no pueden entender, por eso es que quiero hacer algo físico y real.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Si, es cierto que hay simuladores, yo uso el circuit wizard, pero tambien es cierto que una simulación es solo una simulación, en la vida real nos enfrentamos a obstaculos que los simuladores a veces no pueden entender, por eso es que quiero hacer algo físico y real.


Saber usar un simulador, además de crear el circuito con fluidez, significa sobre todo saber bajo qué condiciones los resultados son confiables y por qué.

Por supuesto que hay cosas que no se pueden simular,  pero no son polarizaciones elementales ni las leyes básicas de teoría de circuitos , justamente donde tenés errores gruesos de concepto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 23, 2022)

Hoy me levante aburrido así que te dejo un par de "experimentos" para hacer:



1- Básicamente eso es lo que quieres hacer, en un principio funciona pero el divisor resistivo tiene la mala costumbre de variar la tensión en el punto medio al variar la tensión de la fuente de alimentación (Representado acá como una batería). Lo que uno menos quiere, de una fuente *regulada* es que esta varíe al variar la tensión de entrada.

---------------------------------------------------------------00-------------------------------------------------------------



2- Acá ya se usa las características de los diodos zener (si no posees puedes usar un LED, ten presente que, dependiendo del que uses, se comportaran casi como un zener de 1.8V -rojo difuso- hasta 3V -azul-, puedes colocar dos en serie y la tensión se duplica, igual es solo para entender el concepto).
Ahora, al variar la tensión de entrada, prácticamente casi no varia la de salida por el simple echo de que el zener mantiene regulada la tensión.

Tanto este caso -LED-, como el anterior -zener- como todos los circuitos de fuentes de alimentación reguladas, *el transistor no regula la tensión* solo se encarga de manejar la corriente (los transistores bipolares son dispositivos controlados por corriente que controlan corriente).

---------------------------------------------------------------00-------------------------------------------------------------



3- Si en los circuitos anteriores se reemplaza la "batería" por este circuito se tiene también un control de la corriente (en este caso de aproximadamente 4mA).
El "truco" acá consiste en dos puntos principales:

1: Se necesita sensar la corriente (trabajo de R2).
2: Con la información anterior "decirle" al transistor que "se apague un poco" si pasa mucha corriente  o que "se encienda mas" si pasa poca corriente. Eso se llama realimentación (se mide, se corrige, se mide, se corrige, etc). El loop lo conforman el zener, R2 y la unión B-E del transistor.

Como se puede ver, para controlar la corriente hace falta un elemento que la sense y una realimentación para mantenerla fija. Poner resistencias y esperar que eso regule se torna difícil.

---------------------------------------------------------------00-------------------------------------------------------------

- ¿ Quiere decir que para hacer un fuente de alimentación regulada transistorizada solo necesito lo anterior ?
- Pues no, las fuentes son mucho mas complejas para conseguir mejores prestaciones, pero los circuitos anteriores son los básicos para empezar a entender como funcionan.

Ademas que los anteriores son solo 1 de las configuraciones básicas de los transistores (colector común o seguidor de emisor -busca porque de este último nombre -). Te faltan los de base común, emisor común, amplificadores diferenciales, arreglos Darlington/Sziklai , etc.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 23, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Hoy me levante aburrido así que te dejo un par de "experimentos" para hacer:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277106
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por los circuitos, voy a estar probandolos a ver si obtengo buenos resultados.

Conozco las distintas configuraciones del transistor pero lo que yo quiero hacer es poder probar distintos transistores, osea que tengo que tener algo que se ajuste a la base de cada transistor, y como no todos los transistores manejan el mismo voltaje, necesitaría controlar la fuente y la corriente como en el esquema que me enviaste, ahora tengo nuevas ideas!!


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 25, 2022)

Estuve haciendo nuevas pruebas y creo entender como funciona, al parecer el transistor conduce mas corrientre entre el colector y el emisor cuanto menos corriente se le envia a la base, por eso, el divisor resistivo tiene que ser de poca corriente (muchos ohm) para que una señal débil digamos de 1v active el transistor, ahora me queda una duda ¿como se desde que corriente hasta que corriente maneja la base del transistor? Lo mismo para el voltaje.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2022)

Hola a todos , es inprescindible estudiar mas detenidamente como realmente funciona un transistor tipo BJT ( tecnologia bipolar) .
Hay reglas fijas de funcionamento  por ejenplo : la tensión VBE  sienpre es aproximadamente igual a 0,7 Voltios , o sea lo Emisor es sienpre 0,7 Voltios a menos que la Base para un transistor tipo NPN y lo revés ( o sea a mas ) para transistores PNP .
La curriente de Colector es la curriente de Base veses la ganancia dese transistor ( tanbien conocido como "HFe" en la hoja de datos técnicos ) .
La curriente de Emisor es la suma de la curriente de Colector con la de Base , cuando la ganancia del transistor en questón es elevada ( alta)  la curriente de Base es mucho mas baja que la de Colector y asi no agrega casi nada en la curriente final de Emisor .
Para transistores PNP lo funcionamento es la revés do que fue aclarado arriba , o sea lo sentido de las currientes son inversas.
Muuuuuchas personas pensan que pueden construir una  sinples llave con un transistor ,y si eso es perfectamente possible desde que las conecciones sean correctas (topologia enpleyada) , mas generalmente olvidan conpletamente de todo que fue aclarado arriba y por fin la "llave" NO anda nin a palos !
!Saludos desde Brasil !


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 25, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es inprescindible estudiar mas detenidamente como realmente funciona un transistor tipo BJT ( tecnologia bipolar) .
> Hay reglas fijas de funcionamento  por ejenplo : la tensión VBE  sienpre es aproximadamente igual a 0,7 Voltios , o sea lo Emisor es sienpre 0,7 Voltios a menos que la Base para un transistor tipo NPN y lo revés ( o sea a mas ) para transistores PNP .
> La curriente de Colector es la curriente de Base veses la ganancia dese transistor ( tanbien conocido como "HFe" en la hoja de datos técnicos ) .
> La curriente de Emisor es la suma de la curriente de Colector con la de Base , cuando la ganancia del transistor en questón es elevada ( alta)  la curriente de Base es mucho mas baja que la de Colector y asi no agrega casi nada en la curriente final de Emisor .
> ...


Gracias por tu respuesta, claro, eso es lo que me pasa, estoy queriendo controlar la base para poder prender y apagar una lampara, ahora el problema es que por ejemplo el 2n3055 segun el datasheet aguanta una corriente máxima de base de 7 amperes, entonces ahi me confundo ¿para que necesita tanto si con poca corriente tendría que poder controlarse?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, claro, eso es lo que me pasa, estoy queriendo controlar la base para poder prender y apagar una lampara, ahora el problema es que por ejemplo el 2n3055 segun el datasheet aguanta una corriente máxima de base de 7 amperes, entonces ahi me confundo ¿para que necesita tanto si con poca corriente tendría que poder controlarse?


Bueno , nesecito del diagrama esquemactico de que armaste para puder opinar mejor sin tener que recorrer a adiviñaciones.
!Saludos!


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 25, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , nesecito del diagrama esquemactico de que armaste para puder opinar mejor sin tener que recorrer a adiviñaciones.
> !Saludos!


Y ahora no tengo nada armado pero para poner un ejemplo


Este circuito no lo puedo simular en computadora y no entiendo como es que oscila.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 25, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, claro, eso es lo que me pasa, estoy queriendo controlar la base para poder prender y apagar una lampara, ahora el problema es que por ejemplo el 2n3055 segun el datasheet aguanta una corriente máxima de base de 7 amperes, entonces ahi me confundo *¿para que necesita tanto si con poca corriente tendría que poder controlarse?*



Estás hablando de los máximos que soporta el transistor, lo que tenés que fijarte es en la curva Ib/Vce.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Y ahora no tengo nada armado pero para poner un ejemplo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277228
> Este circuito no lo puedo simular en computadora y no entiendo como es que oscila.


!Ese circuito aportado arriba es muuucho mas elaborado (conplejo) que una sinples llave !
Hay un transformador en juego y lo transformador trabaja con tensiones y currientes alternadas .
Habrias que estudiar detenidamente como funciona un transformador y despues como ese "interage" con  un transistor .
Eso ya es bien mas conplejo de entiender como anda .
Volvemos a tu dificuldade en enciender una lampara incandescente con la ayuda de un transistor BJT como llave .
!Saludos!


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 25, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> segun el datasheet aguanta una corriente máxima de base de 7 amperes, entonces ahi me confundo ¿para que necesita tanto si con poca corriente tendría que poder controlarse?





SounDreamGames dijo:


> Este circuito no lo puedo simular en computadora y no entiendo como es que oscila.



Nuevamente, la electrónica no es tan fácil... Armar circuitos ya diseñados es fácil. Busca circuitos sencillos con transistores y ármalos. Si te entra curiosidad de saber por que funcionan, empieza buscando videos y libros, siendo estos últimos, en general, mejores opciones porque te dan la información ordenada.

Sin una base mínima vas a dar vueltas toda la vida sin aprender nada. Ya se trató varias veces en el foro esto pero resumiendo: Busca aprender, en este orden, sobre leyes de Ohm, Kirchhoff, Thevenin y Norton; nodos y mallas; uniones P-N, diodos y recién ahí tendrás una base para entender transistores.

Sino seguirás aprendiendo conceptos totalmente errados como el que sigue:


SounDreamGames dijo:


> al parecer el transistor conduce mas corrientre entre el colector y el emisor cuanto menos corriente se le envia a la base, por eso, el divisor resistivo tiene que ser de poca corriente



Cada uno es libre de aprender como mas le parezca (lo que en la mayoría de los casos no es la mejor manera), pero créeme, olvidarse luego de esos conceptos errados es difícil.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Ene 25, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Estás hablando de los máximos que soporta el transistor, lo que tenés que fijarte es en la curva Ib/Vce.


Yo no tuve la oportunidad de ir a un curso de electrónica pero me gusta desde muy chico. Toda esa info del transistor esta en la hoja de datos pero me cuesta un poco entenderla tambien.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ese circuito aportado arriba es muuucho mas elaborado (conplejo) que una sinples llave !
> Hay un transformador en juego y lo transformador trabaja con tensiones y currientes alternadas .
> Habrias que estudiar detenidamente como funciona un transformador y despues como ese "interage" con  un transistor .
> Eso ya es bien mas conplejo de entiender como anda .
> ...


A simple vista no pareciera tan complejo porque tiene pocos componentes pero si, es complicado de entender, para una lampara de 12v 50watts tengo entendido que el 2n3055 va a andar muy bien, lo que si quiero es que la base este bien polarizada, osea, me refiero a que tenga las resistencias que tenga que tener en la base.


switchxxi dijo:


> Nuevamente, la electrónica no es tan fácil... Armar circuitos ya diseñados es fácil. Busca circuitos sencillos con transistores y ármalos. Si te entra curiosidad de saber por que funcionan, empieza buscando videos y libros, siendo estos últimos, en general, mejores opciones porque te dan la información ordenada.
> 
> Sin una base mínima vas a dar vueltas toda la vida sin aprender nada. Ya se trató varias veces en el foro esto pero resumiendo: Busca aprender, en este orden, sobre leyes de Ohm, Kirchhoff, Thevenin y Norton; nodos y mallas; uniones P-N, diodos y recién ahí tendrás una base para entender transistores.
> 
> ...


Es verdad, yo concuerdo con vos, no la tengo muy clara, pero voy a investigar sobre todo eso que me dijiste, kirchhoff, ley de ohm y todo lo demas, gracias por ayudarme 😁


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> "para una lampara de 12v 50watts tengo entendido que el 2n3055 va a andar muy bien, lo que si quiero es que la base este bien polarizada, osea, me refiero a que tenga las resistencias que tenga que tener en la base."


? Y quetal poner lo diagrama esquemactico dese "engendro" para pudermos platicar mejor sobre el ?


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola, estoy diseñando un circuito, lo simule con circuit wizar y anda bien, pero en la realidad el transistor me calienta mucho, al grado que me quema la mano, obviamente lo apague para no dañar el transistor, que es lo que estoy haciendo mal? gracias y saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola



SounDreamGames dijo:


> Hola, estoy diseñando un circuito, lo simule con circuit wizar y anda bien, pero en la realidad el transistor me calienta mucho, al grado que me quema la mano, obviamente lo apague para no dañar el transistor, que es lo que estoy haciendo mal? gracias y saludos.



La lampara de que potencia es?


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> La lampara de que potencia es?


Perdon que no lo especifique en el enunciado, pero en el nombre del archivo lo dice, 21w


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Perdon que no lo especifique en el enunciado, pero en el nombre del archivo lo dice, 21w



No hay problema. Bueno la disipación térmica del transistor es de casi llegando a los 5 watts lo que es mucha, este transistor no calienta mientras no superes los 400mA. Atornilla una aleta a un trozo de aluminio de 5x10cm,1mm grosor.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 3, 2022)

No debería calentar.
Aumenta la corriente de base y/o agrega otro transistor para aumentar la ganancia de corriente del conjunto.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> No hay problema. Bueno la disipación térmica del transistor es de casi llegando a los 5 watts lo que es mucha, este transistor no calienta mientras no superes los 400mA. Atornilla una aleta a un trozo de aluminio de 5x10cm,1mm grosor.


Disculpe pero en el datasheet dice que soporta hasta 115w, eso es lo raro a porque vengo a preguntar.



¿Quizás no lo estoy entendiendo bien? ¿Quizás estoy poniendo un componente mal? Pero descarte lo del consumo porque me fije eso que acabo de describir mas arriba.

Para colmo el datasheet es la la misma marca que el transistor.




flaco-urbano dijo:


> No debería calentar.
> Aumenta la corriente de base y/o agrega otro transistor para aumentar la ganancia de corriente de conjunto.


Si te fijas bien en el circuito, en la base hay una resistencia variable, estuve ajustandola pero al encender la lampara empieza a calentar mucho el transistor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2022)

Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta : ? acaso enpleyaste un generoso dicipador de calor en dicho transistor ?
Si la respuesta es NO mire aca : dissipador de calor aluminio para trasistor To3 - Google Search  , hay varios ejenplos de como es uno!
!Saludos!


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , tengo una preguntonta : ? acaso enpleyaste un generoso dicipador de calor en dicho transistor ?
> Si la respuesta es NO mire aca : dissipador de calor aluminio para trasistor To3 - Google Search  , hay varios ejenplos de como es uno!
> !Saludos!


No, no le puse disipador porque no creí que fuera necesario, ya que si soporta 115watts no lo creí necesario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> ¿Quizás no lo estoy entendiendo bien? ¿Quizás estoy poniendo un componente mal? Pero descarte lo del consumo porque me fije eso que acabo de describir mas arriba.


El problema es que no tenés Ni Poca Idea de electrónica, ni de componentes electrónicos, ni de lo que es ni de como funciona un transistor.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Puede ser, por eso creo que vine a preguntar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> No, no le puse disipador porque no creí que fuera necesario, ya que si soporta 115watts no lo creí necesario.


Soporta esa potenzia desde que su encapsulado si mantenga satamente a 25°C , dudo en mucho que tengas atendido esa condición .
!Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Disculpe pero en el datasheet dice que soporta hasta 115w, eso es lo raro a porque vengo a preguntar.


Claro 100W si es original, 40W si es para señales de audio y ojo solo un semíciclo y 80 si es conmutador. Como vera la potencia es dependiendo de parámetros. También dice su curva de disipación que llegado cierto momento este se ponda mas caliente que... *#*@¬/ *


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Puede ser, por eso creo que vine a preguntar.


También puedes donar los transistores al foro y aquí le daremos un buen uso


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Soporta esa potenzia desde que su encapsulado si mantenga satamente a 25°C , dudo en mucho que tengas atendido esa condición .
> !Saludos!


Ahi puede estar mi error, tengo que lograr enfriarlo con disipador y un cooler, gracias por la respuesta, lo voy a probar.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Claro 100W si es original, 40W si es para señales de audio y ojo solo un semíciclo y 80 si es conmutador. Como vera la potencia es dependiendo de parámetros. También dice su curva de disipación que llegado cierto momento este se ponda mas caliente que... *#*@¬/ *


¿Como es eso de si es original? El encapsulado dice ST al igual que el datasheet.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Ahi puede estar mi error, tengo que lograr enfriarlo con disipador y un cooler, gracias por la respuesta, lo voy a probar.



De nada, en corriente continua no soportan mucho Amperaje. El cooler no es necesario solo atornillalo al primer chapon que veas.

Saludos


SounDreamGames dijo:


> Ahi puede estar mi error, tengo que lograr enfriarlo con disipador y un cooler, gracias por la respuesta, lo voy a probar.
> 
> ¿Como es eso de si es original? El encapsulado dice ST al igual que el datasheet.



*Hay un tema en el foro que habla sobre falsificaciones*, es que 1A y dices que no aguanto nada me hace sospechar


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> De nada, en corriente continua no soportan mucho Amperaje. El cooler no es necesario solo atornillalo al primer chapon que veas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...


Es que a mi tambien se me hacia raro, me podes pasar el link a ese tema así lo ojeo un poco 😉

Lo compre en una buena tienda en el centro de la ciudad, no creo que me vendieran una falsificación 🥶


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Puede ser, por eso creo que vine a preguntar.


Antes de preguntar tenes que estudiar, y la mejor forma de empezar es usando el buscador:





						Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor
					

Con cada amplificador aparece la típica pregunta: ¿Qué disipador le pongo? Si ya tenemos uno la cuestión cambia, ahora es: ¿Este me alcanza? Un disipador chico hará que, en el mejor de los casos, salte la protección térmica. Uno demasiado grande será incómodo de montar en el gabinete, además de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Antes de preguntar tenes que estudiar, y la mejor forma de empezar es usando el buscador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconocia esos datos, lo voy a leer. Con respeto todo se puede entender.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 3, 2022)

Mas alla de poner disipador y o cooler, tene en cuenta que si la corriente de base no llega a saturar correctamente, haces trabajar el transistor en una zona critica, en donde no esta al corte ni  a la saturación, y eso implica mucho calor y una diferencia de tensión considerable entre C-E


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Mas alla de poner disipador y o cooler, tene en cuenta que si la corriente de base no llega a saturar correctamente, haces trabajar el transistor en una zona critica, en donde no esta al corte ni  a la saturación, y eso implica mucho calor y una diferencia de tensión considerable entre C-E


Por eso le puse un potenciometro a la base para ir regulando y obtener el mayor rendimiento al momento de encender la lampara, pero apenas enciende ya empieza a calentar muchisimo, de igual forma desconocía algunas cosas que ahora tengo mas en claro, muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Por eso le puse un potenciómetro a la base para ir regulando y obtener el mayor rendimiento al momento de encender la lampara


Una fórmula básica y buenos conocimientos en electrónica, nos evitan hacer ese tipo de cosas con los transistores.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Una fórmula básica y buenos conocimientos en electrónica, nos evitan hacer ese tipo de cosas con los transistores.


Si pero el problema no era de polarización, el problema era de los disipadores, ahora que lo se, voy a diseñar un sistema de enfriamiento por agua, ya que necesito mucha pero mucha potencia.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2022)

No, señor. Los disipadores no son culpables de nada en lo que se refiere al calentamiento de un transistor.
El disipador tan solo es un escudo que tiene cualquier dispositivo semiconductor ante su inminente calentamiento.
Las hojas de datos son muy específicas en cuanto a la tolerancia por voltajes y temperaturas en ese aspecto.
Si hay algo que está mal diseñado, la temperatura subirá desmedidamente conforme a las gráficas expuestas por el fabricante.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No, señor. Los disipadores no son culpables de nada en lo que se refiere al calentamiento de un transistor.
> El disipador tan solo es un escudo que tiene cualquier dispositivo semiconductor ante su inminente calentamiento.
> Las hojas de datos son muy específicas en cuanto a la tolerancia por voltajes y temperaturas en ese aspecto.
> Si hay algo que está mal diseñado, la temperatura subirá desmedidamente conforme a las gráficas expuestas por el fabricante.


Es verdad, pero aun asi este bien calculado, si se lograra enfriarlo quizas se le pueda sacar un extra de potencia, vendría a ser como un overclocking.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Es verdad, pero aún así esté bien calculado, si se lograra enfriarlo, quizás se le pueda sacar un extra de potencia, vendría a ser como un overclocking.


Yo me iría por el lado de conseguir un semiconductor o microprocesador "por como lo expones" que me libre de superar los límites establecidos por el fabricante.
Lo digo por eso del Over Clocking, y es que siempre ha estado de moda eso de pedirle más a algo que funciona bien.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 3, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Hola, estoy diseñando un circuito, lo simule con circuit wizar y anda bien, pero en la realidad el transistor me calienta mucho, al grado que me quema la mano, obviamente lo apague para no dañar el transistor, que es lo que estoy haciendo mal? gracias y saludos.


Seria mejor con un mosfet. Esa lampara de 21w a 12v consumirá 1.75 amperios, el siguiente circuito te puede servir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Seria mejor con un mosfet. Esa lampara de 21w a 12v consumirá 1.75 amperios, el siguiente circuito te puede servir.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277695
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277696
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277697


!Te recomendo altamente a cortocircuitar los resistores "R1" (10K) y "R2" (10K) !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 3, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo me iría por el lado de conseguir un semiconductor o microprocesador "por como lo expones" que me libre de superar los límites establecidos por el fabricante.
> Lo digo por eso del Over Clocking, y es que siempre ha estado de moda eso de pedirle más a algo que funciona bien.


Sin mencionar que para crear un sistema de enfriamiento requiere un consumo de energia extra, lo que vendría a ser lo mismo depende de como se enfríe.


Gerson strauss dijo:


> Seria mejor con un mosfet. Esa lampara de 21w a 12v consumirá 1.75 amperios, el siguiente circuito te puede servir.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277695
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277696
> Ver el archivo adjunto 277697


Gracias, voy a probarlo, el inconveniente es que no tengo mosfets para probar, tendria que ir a comprar uno pero estan saladitos estos ultimos tiempos.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 3, 2022)

Pregunta ¿ Para que deseas realizar ese circuito ? Si es para experimentar, adelante, sino hay mejores formas de controlar el brillo de una lampara incandescente.

Al menos ya aprendiste que los transistores manejados en forma lineal (como tu lo estas haciendo) son prácticamente estufas y por ello necesitan disipadores.

También aprendiste o vas a aprender que el fabricante jamas miente, omite. En tu caso, lo máximo que soporta el transistor es a determinadas situaciones. Para aclarar, es como si el fabricante de un auto dice que la velocidad máxima es de 190Km/h y enojarse porque no supera los 70Km/h con el auto cargado a tope, con viento en contra y en subida.

En tu caso, el fabricante asume que quien trabaja con el transistor sabe lo que hace y por eso no dice que hace falta ponerle disipador, que la corriente de base sea la correcta, que no se supere la tensión máxima entre C-E, que va a poner protecciones en caso de que la carga sea inductiva, etc, etc, etc....

Además el fabricante siempre va a poner las mejores especificaciones en la primer pagina pero eso no quiere decir que todos los transistores las tengan, mas adelante se especifican los rangos y las condiciones.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta ¿ Para que deseas realizar ese circuito ? Si es para experimentar, adelante, sino hay mejores formas de controlar el brillo de una lampara incandescente.
> 
> Al menos ya aprendiste que los transistores manejados en forma lineal (como tu lo estas haciendo) son prácticamente estufas y por ello necesitan disipadores.
> 
> ...


Mi propósito es controlar otra cosa, pero como necesito mucha potencia utilice una lampara ya que consumen mucho. 

De igual manera creo que los transistores no son la opcion mas indicada para lo que yo quiero hacer, quizás anden mejor los mosfet. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Mi propósito es controlar otra cosa, pero como necesito mucha potencia utilice una lampara ya que consumen mucho.
> 
> De igual manera creo que los *transistores *no son la opcion mas indicada para lo que yo quiero hacer, quizás anden mejor los *mosfet*. Saludos.


Y los *MOSFET´s*, ¿ Que te imaginas que son ? 

Describe con lujo de detalles:
1) ¿ Que potencia consume lo que deseas controlar. ?
2) ¿ De que forma deseas controlarlo On-Off, lineal, PWM ?
3) ¿ Quién o que controla el encendido / apagado ?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 4, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Te recomendo altamente a cortocircuitar los resistores "R1" (10K) y "R2" (10K) !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Ese diseño es de un libro de McGraw Hill ... aunque al inicio dice _"el autor y McGraw Hill no asumen responsabilidad alguna por los errores, omisiones o lo inadecuado que resulte su contenido para alguna aplicación en particular"._

Solo intento ayudar, ya que últimamente en el foro se responde muy mal a cualquiera que haga alguna pregunta básica ...incluso hay un tema para burlarse e insultar a los novatos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> . . . . . incluso hay un tema para burlarse e insultar a los novatos.



¿ Donde se encuentra ese tema ?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde se encuentra ese tema ?


Ummm es que eso de ser soplon ... ya sabes. 😜


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Ummm es que eso de ser soplon ... ya sabes. 😜


Hay un tema que habla sobre el "Mal proceder" de mucho usuarios y las quejas de quienes responden habitualmente. Tal ves sea ese


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 4, 2022)

Nah, es para eso justamente


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay un tema que habla sobre el "Mal proceder" de mucho usuarios y las quejas de quienes responden habitualmente. Tal ves sea ese


Si, debe ser ese. Solo que es algo paradójico, pues si alguien no sabe preguntara y si ya sabes no preguntaras.
Entiendo que hay novatos molestos, de esos que quieren que le hagas la tarea, pero llamar bobos, pelotu... y mas 
a la gente, no me parece correcto. Ahí sabes la calidad de persona que eres, pues te vuelves tolerante o ignoras el tema,
pero no te burlas ni insultas a alguien.

El foro debería llamarse geniosdeelectronica.com ... sacan a todos y dejan a los 10 personajes del foro, que creen que lo saben todo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay un tema que habla sobre el "Mal proceder" de mucho usuarios y las quejas de quienes responden habitualmente. Tal ve*z* sea ése



Con z señor burro 

*...*​


Gerson strauss dijo:


> _*El foro debería llamarse geniosdeelectronica.com ... sacan a todos y dejan a los 10 personajes del foro, que creen que lo saben todo.*_



No crees que le estas faltando el respeto a muchas personas, todos tuvimos nuestros inicio en el foro y el mio no fue muy distinto a este y mira como sigo aquí. Me han ayudado y se han equivocado, pero son personas comunes con deseo de ayudar, curiosear y tratar de aprender. Se respeta al que sabe y al que no con la misma paciencia con el tiempo aprendes que son personas con fallas y virtudes sin mas.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Feb 4, 2022)

Yo entiendo que mi pregunta es muy básica para el basto conocimiento que tienen algunos usuarios de este foro, que tuvieron que estudiar muchísimo y entiendo su enojo al ver a alguien que no entiende nada preguntar una pavada como si fuera una falta de respeto pero, quiero que tengan en cuenta que no sabia lo de los disipadores y ahora lo se, me ayudaron muchísimo y estoy muy agradecido de haber aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2022)

No te preocupes, las escuelas aún siguen abiertas.
Lo importante es querer aprender.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2022)

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Yo entiendo que mi pregunta es muy básica para el basto conocimiento que tienen algunos usuarios de este foro, que tuvieron que estudiar muchísimo y entiendo su enojo al ver a alguien que no entiende nada preguntar una pavada como si fuera una falta de respeto pero, quiero que tengan en cuenta que no sabia lo de los disipadores y ahora lo se, me ayudaron muchísimo y estoy muy agradecido de haber aprendido algo nuevo.



El problema no es enojo. El problema es, en general (al menos lo que veo), la falta de transparencia en las preguntas. Por ejemplo, en este caso, ya llevan mas de 4 paginas y aun no se sabe que es la finalidad que se desea.

Preguntar como se polarizan y manejan los transistores requiere un estudio largo porque, como dije antes, hay muchas formas de "conectarlos", si la pregunta es genérica la respuesta será genérica: Hay que estudiar porque es un tema complejo.

Si la pregunta es directa y amplia en información, como parece que debió ser esta se dará una respuesta concreta.

¿ Que deseas controlar, cuanto consume; es resistivo, inductivo o capacitivo, etc, etc, etc ? Cuanto mas datos se den mas concretas serán las respuestas. Si dices quiero controlar una lámpara de un auto y variar su brillo del mínimo al máximo, entonces la respuesta es: Usando PWM y un mosfet manejado de una determinada manera conseguirás lo que quieres, incluso puede que te den algunos circuitos como ejemplos.

Resumen: Cuanto mas datos aportes sobre lo que quieres conseguir mas concretas serán las respuestas.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> El problema no es enojo. El problema es, en general (al menos lo que veo), la falta de transparencia en las preguntas. Por ejemplo, en este caso, ya llevan mas de 4 paginas y aun no se sabe que es la finalidad que se desea.
> 
> Preguntar como se polarizan y manejan los transistores requiere un estudio largo porque, como dije antes, hay muchas formas de "conectarlos", si la pregunta es genérica la respuesta será genérica: Hay que estudiar porque es un tema complejo.
> 
> ...


Creo que nunca se dijo más claro que en este mensaje.

Yo lo pondría en destacados.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> El problema es, en general (al menos lo que veo), la falta de transparencia en las preguntas. Por ejemplo, en este caso, ya llevan mas de 4 paginas y aun no se sabe que es la finalidad que se desea.


Disculpe, no es falta de transparencia en las preguntas. Claramente el usuario narra que hizo un circuito para encender una lampara de 21w a 12v, con un 2N3055 que funciona bien en el simulador, pero en la realidad calienta mucho y no sabe que esta haciendo mal.

¿Qué tiene de malo preguntar eso?



Don Plaquetin dijo:


> No crees que le estas faltando el respeto a muchas personas


*Aquí* le faltan al respeto a muchas personas. Deberías preguntar allá lo mismo.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> todos tuvimos nuestros inicio en el foro y el mio no fue muy distinto a este y mira como sigo aquí


Que bueno lo felicito.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Me han ayudado y se han equivocado, pero son personas comunes con deseo de ayudar, curiosear y tratar de aprender


Si, muchos aquí son así ... pero algunos no.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Se respeta al que sabe y al que no con la misma paciencia


Eso no es verdad.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> con el tiempo aprendes que son personas con fallas y virtudes sin mas


Espero que así sea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Este tema en lugar de mejorar, se está "Desbarrancando" con grandes posibilidad de llegar a agresiones personales, para evitar llegar a eso:


----------

